# Building something super skinny



## Shalla Wata Rider

I've had the idea since the mid 90's and got inspired by the ambush so I made a hand sketch and took it to my friend Mark Willis at Willis Marine and his CAD guy Matt Kotecki and four hours later .....Here is the Rhino generated version. As you can tell I wanted something with some shape. It's 14'-7 and 54in. beam. Still trying to come up with a name... With 560lbs total and C/G at 60% aft it drafts 3.5 in ....
...next he cut me a jig .
then it was time to core and shape...
If I can figure out how to add to this post I'll up date as it progresses. :-/ If anyone can tell me how to add to this post please PM me....I'm computer handicapped.


----------



## Gramps

Wow that is slick! I need more info! What power, where are you / where will you fish, whats the lamination schedule? That's so darn cool!


And to add to the post, just hit reply at the bottom.


----------



## Dillusion

That looks awesome!

Just keep replying to the thread, you dont need to keep updating the same post.


----------



## hooked

interesting build for sure! i like it!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I softened the chine and hot coated her. Hopefully I will glass tonight .....first day of school for the kids .....may not happen :-/


----------



## AfterHours2

Im a little confused :-? Where in the hell have you been not posting on this forum. Excellent work but the big question is can you make a 18' model? Make me one and I will name it the "Liberty 18".


----------



## fishicaltherapist

SUMBICH!!! That thing is gonna float in a pool of Poodle pee !!!


----------



## GSSF

Wow. Keep up the good work and keep it pic heavy, my brother! Slick. I love it.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

You ain't no rookie. Nice work. Very cool.

We haven't seen a lot of composite strip construction here. What is the composite you are using?

Also, that is a hell of a garage! 

You have some sweet connections. I was looking around for anyone who accidentally maintained eye contact too long to make developable CAD plans from my SketchUp doodles.

Keep it up.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut

Very cool.

Looks a lot like a cut down version of this
http://www.willismarineinc.com/sexyboat.php


----------



## smeth

Looks awesome man. I'll be stopping by soon to check it out.


----------



## disporks

I just drooled....you got my attention. IFTW


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> You ain't no rookie.  Nice work.  Very cool.
> 
> We haven't seen a lot of composite strip construction here.  What is the composite you are using?
> 
> Also, that is a hell of a garage!
> 
> You have some sweet connections.  I was looking around for anyone who accidentally maintained eye contact too long to make developable CAD plans from my SketchUp doodles.


 Thanks for the compliment .... I'm using H-60 divinycell for the core .


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

[quoteLooks awesome man. I'll be stopping by soon to check it out.][/quote]come on out and bring some of that "high fluting " beer you like to nurse... [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> Looks a lot like a cut down version of this
> http://www.willismarineinc.com/sexyboat.php


Mark builds a sexy boat .he's at the top of his trade ....but this one is my baby... He does think it's cool though


----------



## Rosco

I love the lines on your boat. Looking forward to seeing it come together.


----------



## Brett

Never seen a standup with Carolina Flare before...You get an "A" for originality!


----------



## mikeregas

So I think looks awesome. I love looking at all the different levels of restores and new builds. My hats off to you guys!!

Question on how this build goes or process from the images included.

the small strips are screwed to the mold / form pieces? are the screws removed before the filler stuff(no idea what it's called) is applied. 

Any details would be appreciated. So if I ever get a spur up my a$$ and want to do something like this I will have an idea of the process.

Thanks Again!!!
Mike


----------



## Gramps

Got your PM Shalla, we'll have to chat sometime! Any estimate on finished weight?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> So I think looks awesome. I love looking at all the different levels of restores and new builds. My hats off to you guys!!
> 
> Question on how this build goes or process from the images included.
> 
> the small strips are screwed to the mold / form pieces? are the screws removed before the filler stuff(no idea what it's called) is applied.
> 
> Any details would be appreciated. So if I ever get a spur up my a$$ and want to do something like this I will have an idea of the process.
> 
> Thanks Again!!!
> Mike


I used H-60 divinycell 3/4" and glued it together with Gorilla Glue (a trick I learned from Mark Willis) you can see the empty bottle under the saw horse .When it cures I pull the screws out .The glue expands and sticks to the jig so it's stable and peals out fairly easy.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> Got your PM Shalla, we'll have to chat sometime! Any estimate on finished weight?


I'm hoping to stay around 100-125lbs ,or less  ;D


----------



## mikeregas

Thanks what do you fill in the ridges from the foam with to make it a smooth surface and then is that when you add the fiberglass sheets?

Thanks Again.


----------



## CurtisWright

What is the green material?


----------



## Gramps

> What is the green material?



H-60 divinycell 3/4


----------



## loud_by_design

that's a really cool skiff, if that thing comes out to be 125lbs it should float in just about anything. what are you going to do for the lamination schedule?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I just finished glassing it with a 1708 on the outside ,it will get the same on the inside....balanced....could get away with a 1208 but .........maybe :-/


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Redfiish , You sand the highs down to the low's and baton it with a true fair baton, wood or aluminum....the baton doesn't lie .......unless it's a bad baton . :-?


----------



## Gramps

I'd go 1708 Shalla. The extra three or 4 pounds from glass & resin will be worth the added strength & puncture resistance.


----------



## CurtisWright

Yea, I'd stick to 1708. My Build (Fowl River 16) was 1" Divynal cell core with two layers of 1708 on each side. I am glad I did it and love the extra toughness. No Flexing at all!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Good call ya'll , thanks for the input. keep it coming....


----------



## mikeregas

Thanks for the input and I know I am asking a lot of novice questions, but watching all these builds is inspiring to be honest. 

What is the white stuff mixed in with the green Divynal, is it some kind of filler?

Thanks again.


----------



## CurtisWright

Most Folks use 3M microbaloons and polyester resin. Maybe some 1/2" glass fibers mixed in for added strength. Mix them to the consistancy of peanut butter.

Some use Aerocell and some use talcom powder. Microbaloona are the lightest, and relatively inexpensive


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Here she is getting fit for glass

Now she's glassed....... 


I hope to start fairing tonight.....we'll see


----------



## Sheremeta

You really need to splash a mold. That's a great design.


----------



## oysterbreath

WOW! That is awesome! You've got some really great connections too. I've been eye balling Marks work for a few years too. I bet it's great having a friend in the business like him!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

[quoteYou really need to splash a mold. That's a great design. ][/quote]
I've got that a lot ..... I'm only worried about the literal splash right now .... : :-X
Oyster: I've stumbled into some great friendships over the years in this town and north (Carolina's) and south of here
and what I've found is that the ones to imitate in word and work are always humble and down to earth....just good,real people....


----------



## samay

Wow, just think what you could do if you had a nice work space (heavy sarcasm and envy intended). ;D Impressive looking build for sure.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

If anyone was wondering ....this is the fairing compound that I am using it's great stuff but it just jumped up $40 in the last 4 months  

Also got my motor today...6hp merc provably gonna' test run it and upgrade to a 9.9....

Got a few wipes on her...long way to go.


----------



## cutrunner

This thing is absolutely cool.
Is this being built at the Willis in Stuart?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Cut , No it's being built at my barn in palm city .Willis' shop is much more organized than my place. They just took my drawing and put it into a CAD program and cut me a jig.


----------



## mikeregas

Besides the million and one questions I have, I want your barn / workshop!!!

I would never be in my house if I had that.


----------



## fsae99

SWR, your killing me updates please.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## jdpber1

it plays tricks on my eyes.. i think i see a 90' sport fish with the bow cut in half and no cabin.. then i see something in the background to bring it to scale.. 

i like it..


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry Jim .....unfortunately I haven't put much time on it 'cause I had a few projects to finish up (make a living) :'(.
Here's what I got: Wipes on the backside ;D


And more wipes on the bottom  :-[


Kinda' hard to tell.... it's a slow process ... I'll try to post more "action " photos.....Thanks for the interest


----------



## fsae99

Thanks SWR. I know having to make a living gets in my way too.


----------



## mjxlange

my dad is about to start a project using foam. One question do you remove the screws after the glue dries.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Yes use plenty of glue so it foams up against the jig (be sparing if it is a flat panel unless you wax the panel first) and when you can sand it ....you can unscrew it .... post what you build so we can all share in the progress


----------



## 3Hulls

almost ashamed to post it here, but we are going to build a sailboat this time, not a skiff

JOhn ><>


----------



## 3Hulls

What are you using for laminating resin? Poly or epoxy?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry I've been slacking on posting ...here are a few of the fairing .Wipe, wipe, sand, wipe, wipe  :-?







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]
here are the batons that i use to pull the wipes







[/URL][/img]
3/4"x 3/4" aluminum for the straighter pulls. 1/4"x 1 1/4" mahogany strip use all around because it won't kink. 1/2"x 3/4"angle from homer dopie I use this one most up forward.Next is a flexible painters edge tool also from dopie if you buy one check all they have and get the straightest one.Then there's a piece of thick Formica for the flair areas.
And last a drywall knife. 
Here's a Formica test run.







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]
I hope this works ...Preview isn't showing pictures only URL's


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Does anyone know what I did wrong here ?


----------



## gillz

Use the IMG link in photobucket to get the pics to post here.


----------



## DuckNut

The third button from the left in the reply window will put the things and then paste your link in between.

Heres the rest

[img]http://i1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb450/nativesoni/creeper/007_zpsfeea7869.jpg


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks...I'll try again soon ...thanks for the repost Nut


----------



## Beavertail

Nice work!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Since I still have a long way to go till I flip it and glass the inside  :'( I thought I'd ask for some input on the deck...I was planning on a self bailing cockpit 3' rear deck with access to the bilge / storage and a forward deck with anchor storage . The cockpit would be about 7' long and 36" wide (3" gunwhals aft and wider as it goes forward) . What do you think...Oh yeah!... a modest toe rail to complete the big boat lines


----------



## tsmithf33

Have you thought about a completely flush deck? similar to what East Cape is doing on there "Scooter". That would create a good bit of storage and would eliminate the need for bilge pumps.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Capt. thanks for the input ....Yeah I actually did think of that back in the mid 90's before it had a shapely shear I was gonna call it a flatliner. Once I get her upright I'll throw some core on it and see how she looks, thanks again! ...I forgot to add that the forward and aft deck will have a little camber to them...(big boat)


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I'm sorry if all these pictures look the same but I am really making progress ,I hope to prime it this weekend . here is my strake tool. 








here are a few more shots ....if you can tell I'm sharpening up all the edges so I can make sure they are straight and fair.
















I've been "nit pickin " every inch of this thing and it sent me into a stall patern and I've got to prime just to break out  ...ready or not .......


----------



## Sheremeta

Amazing


----------



## Sheremeta

Even with a scotter style cap I would still have a bilge pump. You never know how water can get in the hull.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I agree Casa especially with a shoebox fit cap ....water will find it's way in . I've been trying to Imagine a slightly cambered deck that follows the shear or it stays level with the aft shear as the flair rises around it ......that could be really cool looking .  I'll get with the CAD guy and see if he can make some sketches to post ,next week...I'm still open for ideas ... thanks


----------



## CurtisWright

Awesome Awesome Awesome. This build is going to make me have to try and build one.   

Look what you have done.   You just cost me $5K


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry CW, ;D   I'll be posting more Pics soon ... it's just hard to see the progress ( I think) from my Iphone pics...


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

Awesome


----------



## CurtisWright

How much did the plans and pattern cost?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

CW ,I took a sketch of what I had in mind and told the CAD guy (Matt) the length, width and profile and he started clicking away . I sat behind his left shoulder and drove from there "wider there, straighter here, fuller there, sharper , higher, lower, smarter, stronger, faster......He took it very well but I've worked with him many times before so I'm not sure my situation is the norm. MARKCAM charges $75 for cad work and $60 per sheet for 3 axis CNC and $90 for 5 axis CNC per sheet. So my cost was $540 (4hrs CAD and 4 sheets 3 axis ) Below is the sketch I started with....ain't much but I was back seat driving and I knew what it was supposed to look like ....In My Head, Kinda' like those hit songs written on a napkin in a dinner except MUCH less profitable    









  I would suggest that you find a local or semi local CAD guy that will work with you to develop your design and find a close CNC shop to cut it .


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I'm sorry that I haven't posted lately but my computer is BI-POLAR and has decided to quite letting me post pictures    .... at all ....only links :-/... I've done everything I know to do except format hard drive.... I'd love to update pictures but can't ..... please be patient or give tech help please  :-[


----------



## anytide

awwww... are you using photobucket to post pix?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

The bucket ......... :'(


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

That's a yes ....is there a better alternative ???


----------



## SilentHunter

man this thing is sick! I would love to see it sometime when its finished! make a mold if you can i know someone who would buy one for sure.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I just put it in high build primer and it looks sweeeeeeeeeeet! I'll try to post pcs later tonight .... ;D


----------



## Rosco

Looking forward to seeing those pics


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

FINALLY I can post .... Here is were I left off before the tech meltdown. 
The jig had etch marks on it that gave me the bottom of the shear ,so I measured down to the bottom of the jig and transferred it up on the outside of the hull . You'll notice I kept it 1/2 "low  
















Then I used a mahogany baton 1/2" x 3/8"to get a consistent fair line.








Then I pulled a wipe to the baton (I waxed the baton first ) ,it was all within a heavy 1/16" doesn't sound like much but I could see it ...








After I got the flair shear and the lower aft shear where they needed to be I had to join them at the "break" in the shear ....and make them match Port to Starboard . So I got one side where it looked good and modified a pencil and made a template .








Then transfer using a jig station as a location index. Then I pulled a wipe to the pattern.








Next I made a profile tool to get the height of the shear the same.








The last thing before softening all the edges was the keel.... here is _the lazer_on the keel








Here she is with all her edges softened and ready for primer ;D








I had to stop during the prime to take a few shots...


----------



## sbinckes

One word... Slick!


----------



## CurtisWright

I feel like I am cheating on my girlfriend looking at this. I literally just drooled into my keyboard.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I took this shot while moving it closer to the fans....I think it shows off her sweet curves and nice bottom :


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Keep it coming: that thing is going to float on sweat!!! Beautiful build. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## smeth

Whoa....I'm at a loss for words [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Rosco said it all:
[quoteAnyway, it will be done soon.  I just gotta buckle down and get her done.  I don't have much cool stuff left to do, just that damn sanding Angry ][/quote]Here is a pic.....you may not be able to tell but the sides are faired .


----------



## Rosco

Oh hell yes. That thing is looking awesome!


----------



## grovesnatcher

Keep up the tight work, the boat has great lines. What kind of hp are you putting on her?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Rosco!...Grove: I bought a 6 hp but I think I'm gonna up grade to a 9.9 hp . I will also try the 15 yama 4 stroke I have ,just for the thrill 
I have a bunch of Ideas that I wish I could've tried like a tunnel and groves in the hull so it's not so "sticky"... I'd use natures golden angle (137 degrees) and space them using the Fibonacci sequence (check it out on Wikipedia) . Sounds like fun experiments...but...no time, maybe my next project


----------



## cutrunner

I really need to get by your shop and check this thing out


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Cut, give me a call or pm me if you don't have my info.


----------



## DuckNut

618 and 382...Nice

Also used in Chaos theory mathematics

Very impressive craft you brainstormed.


----------



## [email protected]

Beautiful.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks for the compliments ya'll  ....hopefully finish primer this weekend ....


----------



## Gramps

Did I miss the type of primer? Spray or roll? Either way that sure looks nice.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry Gramps.... it's Slick Sand . It's $100 bucks a gallon but I think It;s worth it ...It uses a MEK activator and can be sanded in 2 hours if you are in a hurry . I can't tell you what the millage is that I put on but it flows out nice if you add a little T0003 fast urethane reducer (as recommended) and I sprayed it out of a cheap harbor freight gun in case it kicked in the gun....It looks a little patchy in the wet picture because I triple coated all the hard edges to avoid breaking through and when it was wet I saw a few areas in the bottom that had pin holes .


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

FYI this is the glazing putty that I used to fill pin holes and areas I missed while "nit pickin'." It took forever but it was worth it 'cause ther was very little in the primer  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]








Here she is all blocked out and begging for primer .....








A few shots during the prime ...it's 545 by awlgrip if you were wondering...
















Done..........


----------



## davecatchesfish

Your idea and imagination is incrediable! What do you think a 9.9 will do top speed loaded down with gear? Once again one of the sickest ideas I have seen on micro


----------



## makin moves

pics of that twin engine micro in the back round?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

B W ,Thanks but I'm gonna' need some input on the upper deck so feel free to give input... I had a older skiff that was 13.5' and was wider and not as efficient a design,and much heavier and it ran 18 mph with a old Honda 9.9 . So i'd bet with with two people and gear it should do about 20 mph or better ....I still need to do the numbers and see what it would be rated according to USCG standards...I would assume it's got to be whatever a comparable gheeno would be rated ??? 
Moves , that is a undocumented 500 hp SUP and it's awesome  ...really it's the original cold molded Stuart Boatworks 26 I built, back for "lipstick and rouge".


----------



## TidewateR

i'll take an 18' version with 60" beam please! 

beautiful work


----------



## oysterbreath

WOW!!!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Oyster !!! 
Tide...Your are the 6th person who has said that to me ...20% larger is 17'8"...
we'll see.... :
I ordered the paint today ...............Awlgrip "citrus Green"on the new chart . It's gonna scream ................"Help I'm stranded on the flats so far from home whaaaaa"  [smiley=1-tears2.gif]


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Let me rephrase last post :with such a low freeboard it will be easy to find me if I break down or run out of gas on the open shallows .....Anyway here is the color :








Here are a few pics with the tracer on ,I think it looks kinda cool.
















I used dykem layout fluid that I thinned out instead of a Puff Can guide coat because it clogged the paper too quickly.








Hope to block her out tonight and paint tomorrow ......we'll see.


----------



## Gramps

You sprayed the dykem? That is something I'd never heard of, very cool!

I like your color Shalla! That's definitely an eye catcher.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Gramps...  I never heard of it either,but it smells like top coat reducer so I thinned it with trusty T0003 and it worked ...But I looked like a smurf afterward  ;D... That stuff is like tar it gets everywhere!
Glad you like the color,I wanted something that was a eye cather... I am going to do a faux teak transom and the contrast should be sweet...and do the topside nonskid like Casa's Dolphin...


----------



## ziggysrq

Usually we just mix it with acetone and apply it with a rag. Never heard of spraying it, that must of been some nasty air right there.


----------



## blittle

By the looks of your shop and frp skiff parts in the back ground something tells me you're no weekender. 

Good work.


----------



## devrep

lovely boat. what is the purpose of the layout fluid?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Yeah Zig it was but if you look in the back ground of some of those photos you'll see I have 5 fans blowin' out the back ...It's like a wind tunnel in there but I still wear a respirator . I'z only gots one set of lungs


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry Devrep ...I'm using it as a tracer ...this picture shows it sanded only on the bottom . 








             and I must say :What Was I Thinking??? ...I am not going to be able to block this out in one night  :-[ ... Rosco would've got it done ... but he's a Pro  
Little :I'm a Big Boat Builder for a living, but I LOVE micro skiffs   That's why it has Big Boat lines..


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Here's the latest update in sequence : Sanding off the tracer with 320 grit.








sand ,sand ,and more samn danding...
















I thought the tracer on the edges really looked cool...








She's ready for wipe down and degreaser








shinin' from the degreaser...








waiting on the tac coat ....








Here she is with the top coat ...I wanted to put another coat on her but trying to paint in a barn in the middle of a cow pasture is not a good Idea ...DARN BUGS! [smiley=1-headache.gif]
































I hated all the NIT PICKIN' but I sure am glad I did it now...
Cradle and flip............next


----------



## Rosco

Very nice!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Rosco .................P. Coaltrain....Ka'guig,guig,guig (I think that's how you spell it ???)


----------



## makin moves

speechless


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Did NOT think that a skiff would look good in green & was right......brother, your skiff is GREAT!!! Cannot wait to see this work floating and totally slimed. Kudos to you!!! [smiley=bravo.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## el9surf

Holy crap [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks ya'll   glad you like it ...I'm happy how she turned out ,but I can see a few areas where the sanding block could've used a more experienced driver ...I just made sure it didn't show in the pictures ;D


----------



## grovesnatcher

The lime aid is so sweet :-X


----------



## permitchaser

Is that thing going to float soon. I like the green


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Unfortunately not Permit . I might scuff her and shoot her again ... I should've picked out the big bugs and floated out the rest . If I wet sand them out now I'll break through I'm sure and then I'll be re-shooting anyway ....Thanks for helping figure that out , just needed to sound it out . After the cradle I've got to clean up and smooth out the inside and glass it . Then I will build a temporary cap mold out of melamine, which will take quite a few nights and weekends to get it right with hatch gutters and all .Then laminate , cleanup ,prime ,paint and assemble  . That's a long way to go ........stay tuned...I will need some help on the transom height...before I build the cap.Guess I'm gonna have to run it first to know.....  
So the short answer to your question is....Pretty Soon.


----------



## smeth

Update time Shalla. It reminds me of a Kawasaki you once owned. Lookin' good


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry Budd ...but it's Boat Show Time (Ft Lauderdale) and I gotta' help a few friends get ready so I'm scramblin' on everybody else' stuff for the next couple weeks  :'( . It's killin' me watch her collect dust.


----------



## jdpber1

she is going to POP when the sun shines on her against the water... BRIGHT is an understatement.. i like it..


----------



## david_kohler

Bummer! Just tell yourself your letting the paint harden before you filp it. ;D Can't wait to see what you do for the top.


----------



## SNOOK48

shalla wata, this is probably the coolest stand up I've ever seen. Jus sayin'


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Ya'll, I'll post ASAP!...


----------



## Garrett.mattson

It won't let me send a pm since this is my first post haha. But incredible build you have going. Can't wait to see it finished! You had mentioned being in the big boat building business, what type of big boats are you talking about?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Gmatt , I primarily build Custom Sport Fish Boats and Parts for them .
The most recent complete build was the R&R Boatworks 44 (Iran the crew), The superstructure and cap for the Willis Marine 37' Walk Around , The running Plug fror Stuart Boatworks and the cap plug, and the superstructure and decks and cap for the current 42' Walk Around  that Game Fishermanis building .


----------



## Rosco

Nice credentials shalla! Certainly not a scrub like some of us on here ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Rosco , I don't believe there is a scrub on here ....I do believe there is a BUNCH of Talented folks who go "all in" on there skiffs and there are a few ...,Like you, Oyster Breath and others , who got some splainin' to do  LOL!


----------



## Rosco

;D if splainin' means sanding, I sure do have plenty of that left to do. I sure love this boat building thing, but its frustrating how a lot of work translates into little discernible progress at this stage.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Explainin' :... I know a person doesn't have to do this for a living to do good work but there are a lot of builds, rebuilds and cool mods in here that are WAY better than the work I see being done by some "boat builders" in the way of attention to detail... It's awesome! 
What you think isn't discernible is the detail that takes it to a higher bar, and it is discernible ... keep up the great work [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## makin moves

Ok time for a update hope she's been flipped over


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Hey Moves , I'm trying to flip it this weekend.... I'm building a "over built cradle".... ('cause it's such a BIG boat ;D)


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

GOT HER FLIPPED!!!! ;D ;D ;D
Will post pics tonight....


----------



## oysterbreath

> GOT HER FLIPPED!!!! ;D ;D ;D
> Will post pics tonight....


Good LORD man......hurry up and post those pictures! I've got a build up of drool that I need to release!

That thing is looking incredible so far!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Put on your bib Oyster  ;D Here she is in her "skin tight" cradle....
















I figured the best way to keep her straight was to cradle every inch of her.....
Hope to have her hot coated tonight and glass tomorrow......


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

Yep, thats pretty much the coolest thing I've ever seen. Its a good thing I didn't see this before starting my Gheenoe build or I'd have tried to copy it (and failed miserably lol)

Sick work man!


----------



## Rosco

Yep, very nice!


----------



## Sheremeta

I want one.


----------



## makin moves

Thanks for the fix [smiley=Smoker.gif] Looks killer!


----------



## jonathanglasser71

First time I have gone through this from start to finish , great build . SWR you made this look simple ! To bad I know different but it did get me motivated . Is that green out of the new Awlgrip colors ?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Noe, you are doing a great job on that gheen, keep it up .
Coaltrain ...I wanted to tell you earlier that your wood joints......well if you cut it any closer you'll split the Atom. ;D 
Casa, Yeah me too....Moves...thanks for cracking up my wife... It was a tough day for her and she got a kick out of your post .....thanks !  
Yes Glasser that is on the new chart...I hope you post what you are inspired about...can't wait to see it...


----------



## peterpalmieri

It's like a micro cold molded carolina boat. Big bow flare and awesome sheerline. So happy she was flipped over!


----------



## Gramps

Eh, I've seen better


----------



## david_kohler

those are some sexy curves. Can't wait to see what you come up with for the top side!


----------



## jdpber1

Looks horrible you better start over and send me his one.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Osprey, That's what I was aiming for .
Shallow ,there's a supplier who swears I designed it after a Italian model... I told him it was and left it at that , (my wife is Italian).I'm gonna' need some help on the top side so feel free to input.
  Amen Gramps! I have too.
JDP Keep your eye out for the mail man....I stuck it to a winning Power Ball ticket ....should be there soon .


----------



## DuckNut

Do I smell a mold of this coming???


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Nut, you might need to get your "sniffer" checked out ... 
Here are a few shots right after I convinced the cradle to let go of her ...
















   I normally would have lapped the keel but last night I rolled out the glass an realized that I was about 4' short and I was gonna glass no matter what.... so the overlap is on the sides... Next ...............Test run  .....After I cut the transom down .


----------



## jdpber1

how ridged are the composite sides with just glass over them and no bulkheads at this current state.. 

how that their is going to be some bright white to pop against the lime green.. she is a win so far...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Jd ,The sides are very rigid but would still need the added rigidity that a cap will give it . 
  The hull weighs about 50-60 lbs I'm guessing I'll get a more accurate number soon .I also had a change of plans and didn't test run it ...I just went straight to building the cap, If there was any wonder ...I might post some pics tonight...
Thanks


----------



## Sheremeta

Amazing, impressive, awesome and astonishing


----------



## RigaRoo

So sick.....


----------



## brunyan

What the heck!? Do you have an albino spike deer as a pet? Look to the right of the fan in the second picture lol.


----------



## cutrunner

Hahahahahah


----------



## RigaRoo

Just noticed that.... Looks like a unicorn... This boat is pretty magical...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I'm speechless ... WOW! I've seen a bunch of tracks ... He must smell the hog feed I've been keepin' in the barn... (I've got a couple pigs waitin' on a good cold front so they can go to that big hog waller' in the sky)  :-?  I'm gonna set up a couple game cams to see if I can get a better shot of him .... thanks for noticing... all I see (saw) is skiff...


----------



## oysterbreath

Ahhh the truth comes out...Shallow has a pact with magical creatures to endow him with superhuman boat building skills!


----------



## RigaRoo

Amen to that oysterbreath...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I've got pigs with wings and unicorns crapping candy apples in my fairy tail world ;D
Here are a few Pics of the cambered frames I put in to pull the 1/2" melamine over for the temp cap mold.








Frames done and now I am adding the door skin that represents the finish skin thickness that the router bearing will ride on..... 
















It's a little thicker than I want so I'll use a offset bearing to make up the difference .


----------



## permitchaser

Are u going to add any foam to that puppy or is it so shallow you can walk back. Can u explain the offset Bering :


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Do you mean flotation foam or structural foam? Flotation wise : I'm not sure if Skull Island is still doing this But The first hull built by Paul Elig had 1.5" H-60 in the cap instead of the usual 1/2" or 3/4" to help in the flotation department ( h-60 will provide about 56 lbs. of flotation per cu. ft.). So I plan to use that where I can in the deck and I plan to Flip it and add pour foam that will stick to the bottom side of the deck and stay out of sight and above any water in the bilge area ...If that is what you mean . Structurally she'll be....like a light rock....


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry... offset bearing will have to be a "show and tell" thing With pictures and explanations ....not that you can't understand ....but I can't explain it in one night of "hunt and peck" typing  :-[


----------



## Gramps

Man I just can't get over how cool this is and thanks for the tutorial on building a one off boat! When can I come pick up some of those candy apples?  


Permit - google is your friend: http://www.infinitytools.com/Multi-Bearing-Pattern-Router-Bit-Set/productinfo/00-139/


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Gramps, Thanks for the link ,that's a great kit. Them apples are best fresh   .
Do you still need the buffing stuff or did you get'r done already?


----------



## cutrunner

He's slackin
I'm bout to whip him in shape


----------



## Gramps

Yeah, old horse apples are no bueno!  Haha.

I'll take you up on the buffing stuff, still have not gotten to it yet. Been working way to much lately to work on the boat but soon that will change!



Pfffft - Cut's too busy trying to make money and can't help an old guy! He'd better start respecting his elders! ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Just give me a heads up on when and where you need it ....


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Easy Cut... If Gramps has been eatin' those candy apples he might be a force to be reckoned with...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Here are a few Pics of the 1/2" melamine being pulled down over the jig frames. I had to cut ti into 12" wide strips to get it take the shape of the break in the shear due to the camber , If the deck was flat it could have been in one piece.
























I scribed t a little large so the router could do the fine tuning .








I then gusseted the seams with 1/2" melamine. I used the melamine instead of plywood on these joints because it will bend in the same manner as the melamine below it .(Iwas afraid it may create a "hard spot" in the temp mold when I release it from the cambered frames underneath... I probably am over thinking it    
I also drilled holes to allow me to remove the screws to the frames.








Here is the offset bearing that I was talking about in a earlier post... The larger is the standard flush cut bearing.








You can see here the bit is cutting into the door skin partially . Ialso hot glued a tongue suppressor to the bottom of the router base so that it would give me a little angle outward to make up fpr the angle inward created by the camber 
















I then removed the door skin and the hot glue tabs with a little denatured alcohol (FYI denatured makes it peel of pretty easy and clean).
























The finished temp mold is even all the way around the shear ,leaving room for the cap laminate build up  








More to come.....


----------



## cutrunner

I would love to learn how to do that stuff


----------



## blittle

So a plug or a one-off mold?


----------



## makin moves

He's stated before this is a one off. Iam still trying to get over that. [smiley=cry1.gif]


----------



## brunyan

What's the difference between the two for us boat building newbies?


----------



## david_kohler

> I would love to learn how to do that stuff


X10! Just when I thought it couldn't get any better! Thanks to people like you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Gramps

So will you lift the frames out with melamine attached to keep the shape or glass over the melamine to create a basic deck mold?


----------



## Gramps

> What's the difference between the two for us boat building newbies?


Plug is to build a mold from. It's essentially a finished hull; faired, buffed and waxed ready to have a glass laid on top to create a mold. Ever heard of the term "splash"? That means someone used a production boat, as a plug, to build a mold from (with minor changes) to call their own.

One off is just what it sounds like. But from scratch as a boat, no molds, no forms to build another one. All from your mind or a set of plans.


----------



## blittle

> He's stated before this is a one off. Iam still trying to get over that. [smiley=cry1.gif]



I thought I read that but the differences looked large but I guess it's for core and puddy. 

Looks good Shalla


----------



## Sheremeta

So. When does the bidding war start?....


----------



## 8loco

Yeah. Casa needs a great deal of a steal on this boat so that I can buy his renegade for a steal....you know a pay it forward type of thing?!?!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Y'all ....Cut ,Shallow and... sometimes I feel like I'm too detailed but it is my thread and if someone doesn't like it they can go to another I guess ...No offense anyone  
Here are a few more pics. I'm sure there is a easier way or different way to build a temp cap mold but this one works for me  
I need to clarify what is going on ... The cambered frames were cut out of a 3/4" ply that was 8" by 48" and I cut the camber through the middle so it gave me a top and a bottom (male and female) ...the bottom frames went in the boat to give the melamine shape.. the top frames will keep the melamine shape when it is removed and flipped . (the part will be pulled off the surface that is facing down in these pictures). 
This shows 3/4" x 3" strips to screw the top camber frame to .








Next I use a bevel gauge to put the outward angle (that the router left)on the upper frames.








Depending on the the shortest point (the forward side or aft side of the 3/4")that is the side I marked and cut ....leave the line. As seen below. 








Then final screw them into the 3/4" x 3".








Here are a few pics of the first temp cap mold I did for the Conch 33 I pulled 3 parts out of it .Maybe this will clear up what I'm aiming for .
























I'd never seen it done before but it had to work in theory... ...and it did in reality. Wow my barn was new and clean back then   More details coming......


----------



## Gramps

Never too much detail Shalla! Thanks for documenting your build so well!


----------



## DLBjaxbeach

Please keep those details coming! You are giving us an education. Much appreciated Shalla. Was having trouble following where you were headed after the previous post, but the lights came on with this one. Very cool approach to developing the mold for the cap.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Gramps ,DLB and others ...Didn't want to bore with too many details . I'll try to be clearer as I go  . On the big cap mold the owner knew what he wanted so we built the inside combing on it .Mine will be like a blank slate the shape of the shear so I can lay it out in almost any configuration with gutter hatches already built in  .Even pull multiple layouts til' I find "THE ONE".


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

One of the reasons that I posted this process is that it can be used on almost any rolled gunwale hull, just cut off the roll, or any capped hull for that matter....Hope it helps.


----------



## blittle

Beautiful. 

I guess I was (still am) confused. I keep thinking the initial melamine should be faced down for a mold. 

Regardless, good job.


----------



## blittle

Melamine has coating on both sides.

Neeeeevermine me.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

It's all good Little ...I still get confused at times while building it 'cause you have to turn it inside out in your head ....I'm having trouble doing that with the transom now .... sometimes I have to turn the temp mold over before I can see it


----------



## SilentHunter

my favorite thread of 2013.

Cant wait to see the finished product. 

Gives me so many ideas for my mitchell. I wasnt going to build a cap but now i will.


----------



## el9surf

Great thread and impressive results. Anxious to see where this goes next. And also your idea of a barn is crazy, looks more like a warehouse.


----------



## blittle

> It's all good Little ...I still get confused at times while building it 'cause you have to turn it inside out in your head ....I'm having trouble doing that with the transom now .... sometimes I have to turn the temp mold over before I can see it



I'm all about thinking backwards and inside out. That's what confused me seeing shiny side up. 

My last one-off deck mold was made from drawings not off the hull.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

FreeDiver , thanks ... I know your not far from me so PM me before you start your cap... If I remember correctly the Mitchell has a straighter shear and you won't need as many stations ,so it will be much easier ...
Thanks Surf , If you walked 20 feet in any direction with your eyes closed out any door of my "barn"you will step in a cow patty ...that's 1/2 the reason we call it a barn  .
I'd like to see what you built Little ...Sorry if I missed It posted .


----------



## blittle

> I'd like to see what you built Little ...Sorry if I missed It posted .



http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1345433649/0


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sooooooo Sorry Little.... :-[ You are the Man! I remember following your awesome build before I joined ...I just didn't connect the name and build. You and the others who built from scratch really fueled the fire for me. Thanks for the inspiration and the excellent example of craftsmanship.


----------



## Net 30

> I'd like to see what you built Little ...Sorry if I missed It posted .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1345433649/0
Click to expand...

Still one of my favorites builds! You boys got talent.......


----------



## blittle

I'm sure I'll be using your deck technique one day. I've looked for material like that (or Formica) in a size like that but never found what I was looking for. Until now.


----------



## trplsevenz

I'd just like to digress to the point where he pulled the hull from it's "skin tight cradle".......



> He's stated before this is a one off. Iam still trying to get over that. [smiley=cry1.gif]


----------



## Mavericky

If I had the tools and a building, I could do this.....If I only had the knowledge and the skills! ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Coquina... You can do it ...Just go for it  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]
Buck....Easy now [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]
Here are some of the latest pics of the temp cap mold ...I said earlier that you cut off the roll (on a rolled gunwale hull)...But you really don't need to cut it off ...back to The Skinny:Here is the transom with the "shims" that make up for the glass thickness ... I'll finish adding the Top and sides when it's flipped








Notice that there is a "shim" between the transom melamine above to compensate for glass build up and there will be a support on the upper section of the transom ...








Here are the uprights 
















I tried to get the 1/2" melamine to take the bend around the bow but....No Deal ....So I used "wampy wood "...Masonite with a white coat on it (thrifty white from Homer Dopey) You can see the offset for the glass buildup below 
















I nail to the "short point" of the cross frame so it has more support for the "wampy Wood" (Wampy 'cause it is like a wet noodle) ...If it is not supported it's all over the place ( The taller you cut it the straighter it is... Truss Principle).








It is probably a waist of time but I've always put a layer of 1/2" or 3/8" Plywood over the melamine or masonite it help "support" the temp mold surface...And it supports the shear shape 








Sorry if this isn't clear ...Kids got me distracted ... More to come...


----------



## Recidivists

Wampy wood, Homer Dopey's... I definitely have to take time to wrap my head around it sometimes.  Heh, heh.  I usually catch up when I see the end stage product.  Very enlightening, none the less.


----------



## Sheremeta

So, when does the bidding war start?


----------



## david_kohler

You are going to make wife mad, because I want to start a new copy build ;D very impressive as always!


----------



## cutrunner

Dude I am sooo lost...


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

This thread makes my head hurt until I see the results of whats described and suddenly it makes sense. Crazy stuff man, love it.


----------



## makin moves

I see where your going with this. Very cool


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Hang In there Ya'll I'll try to clear it all up tonight (FLIP IT).


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry for the teaser but reality check set in ...tomorrow!


----------



## DLBjaxbeach

I get where you are going. But I am very interested to see how you brace that cap mold off enough that it doesn't twist out of shape when you flip it. That is a lot of area/weight. Love a thread that gets the wheels turning...

Next thing you know I will be hanging a come-along from my garage door opener. Not good. I gotta get one of them steel barns.


----------



## Mavericky

Coquina... You can do it ...Just go for it  

Thanks Shalla, the problem I have going for it is I usually forget half way there what it was I was going for.  :-?

Will the 1/8" X ?? lip you have allowed for the cap return be the only area that gets fastened/bonded to the hull?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry again for the Teaser and the head aches ... I'm going to try to flip the cap tonight I'll post pics if kids let me get it done 
Dlb, I put a level line on all the "legs" and re-level once flipped and I don't mind a little flexing as long as it doesn't break...
Coquina, Yes the shear is the only place to get fasteners but I plan to bond the stringers and the top edge of the shear (3/4" core)... I'll post pics as I go ...Great queation do you see problems on the horizon ?


----------



## Mavericky

Nope…as long as you don’t let any fat women on board.  ;D  Honestly as far as boat building goes, I wouldn’t have a clue how guys like you work your magic. I have an engineer’s mind and a carpenter’s education, so don't take any advise from me.  If I were building it, it would already weigh 150lbs.  You are doing a fabulous job!  Keep those photos coming.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Wow this is like pulling teeth ...Sorry if I missed a step... if so I'll fill in later ...The uprights are not cut exact 'cause the a 2 x 6 will "float" the difference . I took the angle of the keel as it sits on the dolly( the hull was designed with a level keel for reference only, not running or at rest loaded) and set the 2x6's to that angle.below
















This way I can level the gutters to the true angle when the boat is loaded at rest so they drain and I can build the self bailing cockpit to drain  ..."0" is always "0" upside down or right side up (sorry if this sounds like gibberish) "0" is  the Bench Mark
Remove the screws from the lower frames and lift.
























More to come...


----------



## blittle

Looks good Shalla. 

You might not be "The Man", but you sure are one of them... :


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Little ,ha' I just got hit by a ricochet ...I'm just Blindly staggering down the trail you and the others blazed before me,Thanks Ya'll .
More Pics...........
































The top Pic kinda looks like a Hour glass but it's just the camera angle...
Yes there will be a lot of clean up ....I'll post the process.
More to come...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

That is a "Blank Slate" ...Now's when I need input ... I have Two ideas, but I would love to here more before I "poison the well" with mine...Please chime in ...If it were yours what would you do????


----------



## cutrunner

If it were mine I would probably screw it up somehow.
Hope this helps


----------



## brunyan

What's your planned fishing from it? Basically a solo skiff like your original inspiration the ambush? Or you wanting to fish two from it?

If solo I'd probably add a yeti on the back that you can pole and sight fish from. If you don't want that much weight you could do a large casting deck in the back instead of the yeti. I'd put a grab bar right behind the yeti with a GPS mounted on it. Similar to a lot of gheenoe grab bars where you can hold on and stand while driving that tiller. Just my thought. Simple but all you should need.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> If it were mine I would probably screw it up somehow.


 Some how I seriously doubt that  ;D
Thanks Gator...I like it, I Plan on more Duo than solo...maybe Trio (me and my two kids...while they are still small),


> Simple but all you should need.


 Thats's what I'm lookin for.


----------



## Mavericky

I see a laminated mahogany grab bar attached to a shiny fiberglass box that is a cooler forward and battery/electrical panel aft, and doubles as a seat.  Under gunnels rod storage for 6-8 rods, one dry storage compartment forward, next to the 8 gal fuel tank.  One or two dry compartments under the bench with a tiny live bait well amidships.  LED running and courtesy lighting.  NO trolling motor, electronics…I-Pad or I-Phone.  Platform should be small enough to “fit” the boat but with enough steps and handholds an old fart (like me) can get up there and fish when not on-pole.
OK, that’s MY skiff.  PS: Happy TG!
[smiley=pirate1.gif]


----------



## Rosco

No, no, no. You have to stare at it for two weeks. Then and only then will it come to you. Ok, maybe it only works that way in my garage ;D. Nice work man.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks coquina, that's the kind of suggestion that gets the wheels turnin'. still trying to figure out where the bait well goes...
I have way too much stare time invested already Rosco  [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## david_kohler

It took me six months of starring , no come to think of it, it was me changing my mind 10 times on my 1 year rebuild. 

I would do an xl casting platform on the back with a deck big enough for it. Where the platform stops, the deck would drop down into a cockpit. The total height from the false floor to the top of the platform would be about 28-29" (a little shorter or around the height of a bar stool. To me that is a comfortable position and allows me to stay on the water longer. It is really easy on the back. I would even think of leaving the back open like I did on my build because it gives me more options to bring another cooler and such. It also would cut down on weight, not that it weights much any ways.


I like the coffin box combo coquina described with a grab bar if you have the room. I would do a smaller 5gallon fuel forward and some type of dry storage hatch on the front deck. Casting platform on front deck as well. 

Can't wait to hear your ideas!


----------



## Brett

> You have to stare at it for two weeks.  Then and only then will it come to you.
> Ok, maybe it only works that way in my garage


Nope, works that way in mine too... [smiley=happy.gif]

In fact, I have a dedicated swiveling "stare" chair with a mug holder for my coffee.

Still watching this build, been fun so far.  [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## oysterbreath

Heck man, If I could Omit "starring time" I would have been done a long time ago. I think boat building is 50% starring, 20% sanding, 10% wood cutting, 5% fiberglassing, 5% drinking your favorite beverage while looking online at other peoples boats!


----------



## DuckNut

> If it were yours what would you do????


Sink everything (livewells, rod holders, gas tank, batterie(s), cooler and dry storage) into the floor with hatches to keep the deck just the way it is now - flat. Devise a way to have a grab bar fold down flush when fishing and lift up when moving. 

There is going to be so little freeboard that a cockpit doesn't appeal to me.

One pump running a livewell and second livewell/release. One up front and one in rear. 

One beautiful boat Shalla!


----------



## goon squad

> Heck man, If I could Omit "starring time" I would have been done a long time ago. I think boat building is 50% starring, 20% sanding, 10% wood cutting, 5% fiberglassing,  5% drinking your favorite beverage while looking online at other peoples boats!


OB, that's only 90%. What's the other 10%, cleaning the garage or peein out all those beverages? 

Shalla, Very cool skiff, waiting on the finished product!


----------



## anytide

if you'd hurry the hell up, i could have it by christmas.............


----------



## mudd_minnow

WOW! This hull looks like the bottom of my Super Skeeter. This is very cool. I hope you finish it soon.




[/quote]


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Shallow, I was hoping to go for a self bailing deck, but agree with the "barstool" height. I saw a caimen or related skiff that had a forward arcing platform that was forward of the motor when tilted up and lower than the motor's highest point(by a couple inches). Also I've done the math and a 5 gal. tank will fit best forward .
Ducknut,I think you'll find my second layout to be very close to yours but the common (36" wide)area up the center will be on the same plane as the aft shear going forward ...I'm going to try to get time with the cad guy next week to draw my idea's out for me and hopefully work out the bugs before making the part???
I'm trying Tide I'm trying...
That is interesting Mudd,What is the boat's lenght and how long are those strakes and distance from center...if you don't mind (Curious) .


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry I never finished the thought about the forward arcing platform...I thought it looked cool but not so sure about practicality or comfortably ...Would like to see more pics ...If I remember it was a local boat (Stuart area)


----------



## mudd_minnow

The length is 15 ft. I can't remember the with between the strakes. I have the boat at a friends boat place. Here are some more pictures of the hull. 

This is the bow 


This is what it looks like before the start of my project


After gutting it, removing and installing a new transom here is how it sits now.


----------



## david_kohler

> Sorry I never finished the thought about the forward arcing platform...I thought it looked cool but not so sure about practicality or comfortably ...Would like to see more pics ...If I remember it was a local boat (Stuart area)


I tried and will try some more to find the platform your talking about. It has two bars on each side of the platform and three pivot points. I think it would be perfect. I also thinks the Duck's idea of a flat deck with guttered hatches would be awesome. throw the coffin box grab bar on the top for a 2nd man seating and a casting plat form up front. It would be really cool if you could you could do a long hatch for a rod locker or one on each side. with no gunnels it would be nice to keep everything out of the way and dry and only have what you need on deck.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I took the tin foil hat off for one minute and you and Duck were ease dropping  ;D.
I might try and sketch something up and post tonight. I can't leave it like it is 'cause hinged hatches don't like curves ...so it will have to have a flat deck up the middle...


----------



## Marshfly

> Sorry I never finished the thought about the forward arcing platform...I thought it looked cool but not so sure about practicality or comfortably ...Would like to see more pics ...If I remember it was a local boat (Stuart area)


Maverick HPXT's have a platform sort of like what you're describing. It's designed to get out of the way of the motor when it's jacked up.


----------



## Brett

I've made this comment before, I'm going to make it again.
The intent of a super skinny hull is to get shallow. the more frills you add,
the more weight you add, the less chance you have of ending up with a super skinny hull.
What you'll finish with is a normal draft hull, with minimal freeboard.
Every added hatch, deck joint, hinge, fastener, fitting is just more weight.
Every pound of weight added is that much more water you exclude yourself from.
Lose the frills, lose the unecessary, keep it simple, keep it light weight.

You've got a great looking hull goin' on shalla watta, don't muck it up with un-needed extras.

That's my opinion, your's may differ!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Marsh I'll look it up...Or if you know of a pic can you post it ,thanks again .
Brett...I've just spent several hours of "stare time" trying to "see it" in my head . The Idea that Duck and Shallow had was my 2nd idea and a few friends really liked it ,But the 1st Idea was a self bailing cockpit with a 3' aft deck with a 7' self bailing cockpit 4.5' of fore deck and one guttered aft box and a guttered anchor locker with a built in 5 gal. fuel tank fwd. Two dry boxes ,Grab bar at about 52"-56" from transom ,cooler seat (no real usable room under cockpit)...Simply Skinny...  :-/ Simply flatbulous ???...


----------



## LWalker

Here are a few platforms that slope forward including the maverick


----------



## trplsevenz

What's that last boat here?



> Here are a few platforms that slope forward including the maverick


----------



## [email protected]

I think the poling platform your talking about is the one found on the East Cape Gladesmen's. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1347386319/4

OR 

maybe a custom one they did on a caimen that is similar to the poling platforms found on the Maverick HPXT's. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXj7RMwM39o


----------



## LWalker

> What's that last boat here?


Not sure....I had the image in my "ideas" folder


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Snook, I think that first link is the powdered version of the one I saw,Cool vid too.
That barn looks familiar.... : :-X


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks to you too Walker ...Do you know what kind of boat the first pic is?


----------



## makin moves

first boat is a ankona cayenne


----------



## makin moves

That 3rd boat was your build swr? If so what were the dimensions and what did you do with it . Always liked that little boat.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Yeah, Moves I built that a while ago... I only took it out once and had to sell it  'cause I needed the $$$ as I was out of work for a while (self employed sub). I Posted it under a different account that is somewhere in the MicroSkiff BLACK HOLE...I spent two months trying "[email protected]" with no response and I did the "Forgot password" deal at least 100 times and NEVER got a e-mail....so finally created a new account so I could post my build. Before I spent most my time lookin' in the "for sale section" Dreaming...and didn't watch any builds 'till I started mine... I wish I had cause I missed a lot of cool builds and Mods in real time. I would still like someone in Admin. to PM me so I can close that account   and check my PM's I did PM one Admin for "tech help".....But no response....Not a big deal to me ,Just want to play by the rules


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Here is a Update ...I decided to go with a simple 6" deep self bailing cockpit ,3' of aft deck and 4.5' of fore deck ...one hatch in each with 7' of cockpit space. Here are a few pics.
I used a foam batton to give me a fair curve that would allow the deck to clear the hull sides.








Then I clamped door skin to it and traced it outboard and inboard .
















Then I cut the door skin snd traced it on the temp mold.
















More to come...


----------



## Batt34786

SWR - you must have been NATIVE CUSTOMS previously. I wanted to buy you "Dock Knocker" but didn't have the spare cash. Still my favorite custom micro I've seen in here.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

You Got It...I built 4 of them for myself ...I still have the first one (It weighs a ton ...wood and glass decks), the second one only weighed about 100 lbs but it was stolen ...Here is a link to some of the ones I built.<iframe width="480" height="360" sr...slideshow/12 foot camo micro skiff"></iframe> The Guy who bought it lives in Daytona and he loves it .He said it rides better than the 16' cat hull he had before. I really wish I didn't sell it .That camo took a long time to do...I put the mold "out to pasture " 'cause I wanted something that would draft less and had "big boat lines", that's why I built the Skinny (It is a 12' checkmate hull that I put a "V" to and rolled the gunwale ) .Over the years I've lent it out to friends and it has taken a beating :-?...Lesson Learned...
I don't mean to Derail this thread but I haven't had time to do much on the Skinny but I will do something tonight ....I hope


----------



## LWalker

> Thanks Snook, I think that first link is the powdered version of the one I saw,Cool vid too.
> That barn looks familiar.... : :-X


Nice, so I posted a pic for you to reference that was something you already built...sorry bout that!!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

No Problem Walker ...I ain't hidin' under a clam shell  ;D It's nice  to hear positive feed back .I never brought up the past cause I was just focused on the present ... SKINNY build.
I appreciate the fact that you and others liked it (My Baby Ain't Ugly...Too Ugly  )


----------



## Recidivists

> No Problem Walker ...I ain't hidin' under a clam shell  ;D It's nice  to hear positive feed back .I never brought up the past cause I was just focused on the present ... SKINNY build.
> I appreciate the fact that you and others liked it (My Baby Ain't Ugly...Too Ugly  )


Your other login didn't produce this much traffic.  It was wide, but not this pretty.  KISS with the deck build, as fishing can only get as good as your basics.  It's unique, for sure.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Recidivist, The KISS reminder is well appreciated . [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]. I did get some work done tonight on the Skinny  but not enough to upload and post ...
More to come...


----------



## trplsevenz

Shalla,

Did you fab that console on the 12' skiff or do you have a mold for it? That thing is fly! I'd like to have one of these for my project.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Yeah Buck , It's a one off I pulled it out of a "tub' mold I borrowed from a friend ... I still have it ...what's your time frame .... It will require a little clean up due to the clay radius'...When I posted it awhile ago Brad @ IPB wanted one to pull a mold off of ... I never got around to it...sorry Brad.


----------



## trplsevenz

I have an open time frame, lol. Haven't had time to work on it much in the last few months. The console can be added at any time. I need to get the deck bonded down soon.


----------



## 198ioann

Any thread that leads with... so I went to my friend Mark Willis is worth a read, and I happen to own an ambush so I was even more curious. Well 17 pages later I am a tad bit jelly! I think mysexyboat.com needs a redirect to this thread!!

I can't wait to see this completed!! Keep at it!!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Wow Fowl!!! , That is a compliment ...Truth is, He forgot more today than I'll ever know...
How do you like your Ambush? What would you change if you could ? Jus' wondering as I'm laying out the deck.


----------



## 198ioann

He's a legend for sure...high on my want list is a custom Willis that will be named the "WatchU Talkin Bout"!

That being said...I love the Ambush. The obvious want is some more size in any direction, but then it's a different boat. My problem is understanding the thought that less is more, I want to take 4 spinning rods 4 fly rods a full yeti and a chest of drawers full of tackle! I am trying to have a more utilitarian approach, and I have no other option when on the Ambush. My recommendation would be think about what you want to take with you (or need to take, life jacket fire extinguisher etc.) and make sure there is room or a place for it. I wish the front hatch was a hair deeper and with a slightly bigger opening. One thing I love about the Ambush is its size allows me to take the motor off and use it as a Sup when I feel like it. I do wish it was wired for lights to as I like to dock light fish, now I am relegated to clip on lights. Why I got the ambush was to hunt ducks solo, but I haven't done as much of that as I would like. Feel free to ask any other questions.

Now get back to work...You have a legion of followers anxiously awaiting the completion! And, I hope I get to see your boat in person some day!


----------



## SilentHunter

i have interest in the console pop, i need to call you soon i got your message. i think it would go nice in my 14


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Here are a few updates...
I took a piece of melamine that was a few inches bigger than the finished width (the length was cut @7') and put a center line on it (sorry no pics). Then I measured of the forward and aft width and used the template to lay out the "cockpit" shape and size. Once traced on the melamine I had to make the Transition to the forward bulkhead. I used a old fishing rod blank to make the accelerated curve.
















Sorry I .....I got caught up in something NASTY earlier and it ate up all my "Bucket" upload time... More to come...


----------



## makin moves

;D  Looking good.


----------



## devrep

"Sorry I .....I got caught up in something NASTY earlier and it ate up all my "Bucket" upload time... More to come... "

I read that "CapNasty" thread. someone is pretty sensitive, esp as I construed it was not his company.


----------



## ryanrgold

yeah i just read captain nastys post as well...whoa there. either way, this is the best build thread i think i have ever seen, and when push comes to shove, i will tell the wife that its all shalla's and little's fault.

thanks for taking the time to document this. you would make a killing with something like this on the Texas coast.


----------



## Creek Runner

Looking good! Only problem I see at the current time is your taking to darn long! J/K  lol! Keep up the good work and updates!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry Free...get in touch with me ...
Thanks Moves & Dev...Amen Creek...Way too long!
Hey Fly...When your wife starts wielding that proverbial "rolling pin",Just remember Little lives closer than I do  ;D 
  I"m sorry that some stages of the process are missing but I play Pandora off my phone and sometimes forget to unplug and take pics....but here is what I got..
I screwed plywood to the shape of the cockpit.








Then I cut it close with a jig saw.








Next I routered it flush.








Then I screwed it to the Temp Mold based on the center line and the forward and aft locations








Sorry ...too tired to explain the rest ...More To Come ...


----------



## cutrunner

You milking this build or what????
I perfer chocholate.


----------



## blittle

Looks good Shalla.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Cut...If you are posting me that means that you aren't watching Gramps...Neither hide nor hair of him lately...did you lock him in the basement??? ;D   Truth is ..........
I ran into a wall ...mentally ...Being that the hull is so "tender" and I want a self bailing cockpit ....what angle do I go with ...after doing the math 560 lbs as mentioned in the beginning is actually about 140 lbs off ...it should be 700 lbs (typical worst case...If there is such a thing). The lowest point in the bow is 3 1/2" and the transom is 1 5/8" loaded @ 560 lbs so I took that angle and projected it on the temp mold cockpit and added 3" so it will drain under load and Really drain with no load.
Here are more pics:
First a Clear up ...If you notice the melamine has a 1/16" step in it , that is because I used the offset bearing to go around the part twice to reduce it's size by 1/8 " ,so the cockpit tapers...








I also used old glass roll tubes for the aft radius ...I hole sawed a center piece and stapled it from the outside then wrapped it in "packing" tape.







  
After leveling I then cut a piece of melamine with 45* on each end and "scibed to fit" to fill the back.








I then made sure the front was level ,and added supports by scribing them in and Brad nailing them ...(the level in the second picture is clamped to the melamine as a straight edge 'cause it will sag under it's own weight)
































Then I laid out where the "White board" (1/8 " masonite with a slick white finish on one side)would end.








Then I scribed in the sides out of White board...I also made a Mirror image of it for the other side before fastening it to the temp mold, The fastened pics come tomorrow...It was a 1/32 off ....I can live with that on a temp mold  .








More To Come...


----------



## makin moves

[smiley=popcorn2.gif] good stuff


----------



## blittle

Are you going to clay your radiuses or silicon them?


----------



## cutrunner

Hmm good point I haven't heard from gramps in a month.


----------



## Rosco

> [smiley=popcorn2.gif] good stuff



x2


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I Plan to clay the holes and radius' and probably Green wax the raw ends of the melamine...There will be a lot of "clean up"....But at least the gutters will be done!


----------



## cutrunner

Green wax=pva?


----------



## blittle

> I Plan to clay the holes and radius' and probably Green wax the raw ends of the melamine...There will be a lot of "clean up"....But at least the gutters will be done!


I hear ya. 

I started claying mine but the clay was sliding on my hdpe mold. So I tried silicon and it was pretty good. Put a thick bead down and use your radius tool to make the radius. It took practice to know how large of a bead to use so the over runs of the radius tool didn't fall back down on the soft fresh radius you just made. Give it 30 minutes an the silicon was hard enough to peal off the over runs from the mold. Some parts were as smooth as clay and some parts were not but there was minimum body work afterwards. 

Just an idea if your clay gets difficult to work. But then again this ain't your first rodeo.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Cut.. the Green wax is a paste...I'll post a pic as I use it .
Little ,Thank You for the tip but I an totally afraid of silicone in my shop...Only for the reason of ....Fish eyes in the paint ...If you didn't have a problem with that please tell me how you did it ...  I'm not a Painter by trade so I don't know all the tricks ,but I've been beat by "Fish Eyes" due to silicone ... School Me Please! How did you avoid them on your skiff?


----------



## SilentHunter

green wax/pva/partall #2 

This thing will be stupid crazy when its done. ive looked over and over and re read this thread ten times. my favorite build so far. im calling you tomorrow.


----------



## blittle

I applied the silicon as I mentioned above as my mold radiuses instead of clay. Sprayed my gelcoat, laid up my parts and when I pulled the parts the silicon (like clay) had to be removed. But just peeled off.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

10-4 Free ,
Little So your cap is gel-coat and not painted I presume ,I have a friend with a two piece mold who silicone's the seam ,gel's 'Skin's and infuses ...Then buffs out the seam and it's fine but if you painted it what steps did you take to avoid the fish eyes?


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Looking sweet SWR !


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Glass ...Still waitin' for your call Free.
I'll try to pick up were I left off :
Here is the scribing to the shape in the cap that I noted before :








After cutting to fit the shape I marked the top...Actually bottom (upside down) 








Here is the line ,when I cut it I'll "take the line" Afterward I made the Mirror Image I spoke of earlier (Sorry I was to tired to go into detail or post pics before)








Here she is with the side "Brad Nailed"on her ...








Then I tried to wrap "horizontal Grade"(the thick stuff) Formica around the front to but up to the sides ....That was a disaster so I marked ouy the straight section...cut it out and put in a piece of Melamine:
















I had put these tabs on a bit earlier for the "mica" to land on when I Hot Glued it ...Just wanted to show ya"








Next I scribed and fit the Mica ...Then I heated it up with a heat gun and slowly tortured it into shape (the only reason the gun is on the ground is because I took the picture ...It take two hands)Then clamped it as it cooled
























You may notice that it is heated in a sorta' half tear drop shape to better fit the accelerated curve...Here the dry fit looks good:








I then Hot Glued the aft side ('cause the glue sets too quick to do the whole thing)








Then in a RUSH...I Hot Glued the rest...I had to heat gun the mica to "loosen" the starboard side 'cause it set before I got it where I wanted it (screw up's not shown ;D)
Trim with a flush cut router ...








To finish this stage off I ran a 1/4" round over bit around itThe brown spot on the lower left os a blister from thr "Re- heat I told you about...More Clay)








Something I forgot to post was that I put supports (deck beams so to speak) to support the melamine laterally 'cause it was sagging :








I had these old Knock Out hatch gutters from a old project ...Do they look to big dimensionaly ,They are both 28"x18"...Please give me feed back ...I can always cut them  or stretch them ...
















More to come...(DV)


----------



## SilentHunter

Got caught doing things today! busy guy over here. The hatches look the right size. The bigger the better is my opinion. more space to get into and get things.


----------



## blittle

Professional.


----------



## makin moves

Back one looks good not sure about the front. Iam a fan of the clean big front deck, but do understand the need for storage space.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

That's kinda what I'm thinking Moves...I think the width is right but the length is a little long ,my other thought is: if I put a casting platform up there it will have to fit on the lid  :-/.


----------



## gillz

Shalla, it can't be said enough..Amazing work and design going into this beauty. 
Like you said, seams like the front hatch is a little long. Maybe if your not too attached the the gutter mold you could cut the end off and have the gutters run off the end, unless you already have a hatch to go with it.


----------



## LWalker

Could you turn the front hatch the other direction? 

If you leave it like it is, It still looks like you have enough room to fit a platform up there, the hatch may have to be limited to 70 degrees or so?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Gillz,I'm on the same page with it draining into the cockpit..
Walker, I tried it that way and it gets too far into the curve and would be a lot of work but I'll take another look at it. You're probably right about the angle.


----------



## tomahawk

It finally just clicked in my feeble brain what you are doing. Awesome work.


----------



## Mavericky

I would take 4 or 5 inches out of the front hatch.....especially since you are doing the work!  
What does it look like turned 90 degrees?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Duck for the E-mail I'll check at my Lowe's.
Here is a Pic of the Gutter sideways ... I think it's to close to the edges .Cramping up on the toe rail space...


----------



## Mavericky

Yep.  It's too big.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Yeah , I'm gonna' cut it to 24" and see how that looks ... :-/


----------



## cutrunner

Cut it now! [smiley=sleep-at-desk.gif]


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

If Cut could cut how much wood would Cut cut? 
The fore deck is 4-1/2'from bow tip to cockpit. Don't want it to be to far to the Bow ... I have arms like a T-Rex .
More to come...


----------



## Creek Runner

Hatches can never be to big! Size Matters, lmbo! Have you thought about tapering it some?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Creek ...Yeah I have but then I would have to "pigeon toe" my platform ,which will work,but......   We'll see.


----------



## RigaRoo

Shalla.... I'm getting anxious to see some updates


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry Chris ...Been scramblin' with family ,friends and festivities  ...Haven't had time to do much ,but here's some of what I got:
I settled with the forward hatch at 24" x 18" and it feels right:







 
Sorry I don't have a profile Pic of the gutter but it is 1 1/2" tall by 1" wide (that will be the depth of the gutter) Next the height of the return ,which is 3/4" by 3/4" melamine, Is traced out by putting the gutter on top and tracing...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Next cut close and clean up with the ole' sander...then brad nail in:
























Now the "gutter return" (I don't know what else to call it :-/)


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry Chris ...Been scramblin' with family ,friends and festivities  ...Haven't had time to do much ,but here's some of what I got:
I settled with the forward hatch at 24" x 18" and it feels right:







 
Sorry I don't have a profile Pic of the gutter but it is 1 1/2" tall by 1" wide (that will be the depth of the gutter) Next the height of the return ,which is 3/4" by 3/4" melamine, Is traced out by putting the gutter on top and tracing...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Next cut close and clean up with the ole' sander...then brad nail in:
























Now the downward "gutter return" (I don't know what else to call it :-/) This was done to both forward and aft locations...








Getting tired ...More to come...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Wrong "click" Too Tired [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## RigaRoo

No worries shalla... It's been crazy up here too... Finally got around to adding some stuff to the J14...


----------



## ryanrgold

you shouldnt let silly stuff like family, friends and holidays get in the way of this build.

priorities man. ;D


----------



## KevinLeslie27

This has probably been brought up already..
Totally irrelevant but curious....
How much have you put into this and 
what do you think you will have spent once it's done,
powered and rigged up?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Red,,,I haven't been keeping good records on the cost ...I posted what the CAD work and Jig cost somewhere earlier ...around $600 ish and somewhere around $800 ish so far in material.
Here are some more Updates:
Here is the "green Wax" (Partall Paste Wax 2) that I packed into the open ends of the melamine...








It will take two coats to fill properly....Side note:when making temp molds always try to orient the open end of the melamine up or down not sideways as I did above...It makes de-molding much easier....I'M a ssslow learner .
Before I clayed I marked out the exact location of the hatches with a "break away knife". This will give me a reference when making the lids ...they must come from the same location on the mold to fit properly...








Next I "persuaded" my wife and kids into making "worms" out of clay








Then I pushed every inch into the corners to keep it from sliding when I pulled the radius...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









More to come...


----------



## DuckNut

You know they have them already made???

But glad to see you turned this into a family project.


----------



## LWalker

Looking good as always. More info on pulling the radius and the tool used...is that it in the background.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> You know they have them already made???


Yeah But the Kids need to "help" the family project too ;D
Yes Walker that is the radius tool...You can order wax fillet from McMaster Carr and put it in the corner then heat the metal ball and melt the wax into a perfect radius(???) or you can use clay and save money but have more clean up...
Confession: In the last post I made it look like I pushed all the clay into the corners but......It was actually my wife and daughter :-[ :-[ :-[








My little one enjoyed it so much that she also wanted to "pull" the radius' (Great way to spend her winter break)








To keep the clay from sticking to the ball and pulling out of the corner you need a little human digestive enzyme...(Spit)  in the palm of your hand to"dip" it into as you go...(Never borrow a Boat Builders clay ;D)...I showed my daughter this trick.... she spit all over the place....guess she didn't understand the "little"part. 







 
Once the radius is pulled I cut a plastic squeegy(sp?) on a angle to clear the radius on the sides but to clean with the "blade"...If you are good you cut it right so it cleans top and bottom at the same time ....Still working on that...








Sorry I've been slackin'....More To Come...


----------



## SilentHunter

ALMOST READY! Now how do you built nonskid onto the Melamine? Ive been searching everywhere for a nonskid pattern to build my own flat sheet nonskid mold for my rig. I need to pick your brain when i see you.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Got your PM ... Bring a very small pick.... ;D


----------



## SilentHunter

Fish will tremble once they get word that this thing is coming for them!!!! Excellent work my friend!


----------



## RigaRoo

This is awesome, unicorns and spit make for an amazing build... Great job!!!


----------



## LWalker

> Once the radius is pulled I cut a plastic squeegy(sp?) on a angle to clear the radius on the sides but to clean with the "blade"...If you are good you cut it right so it cleans top and bottom at the same time ....Still working on that...


Looks like this would work well cleaning up epoxy fillets. I use a different method but I am gonna give this a try.


----------



## cor21e

What is the size of the stainless ball for the filets?

Where do you get them?


----------



## cutrunner

I've always used lightbulbs of different sizes, they work just not as safe as shallas tool


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

http://www.gruber-systems.com/products/supplies/tooling-wax-clay-extruders.html
This is the set I have ...But I think I bought mine from Fiberglass coatings many moons ago.


----------



## Brett

My fillet multi-tool made from a large mouth jar cap.
Hard plastic but enough flex to use as a putty knife/scraper also.
3 different radii for the different corners I was making.


----------



## jdpber1

i sure am liking the direction things are going


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I finished all the claying and PVA'd it this morning and gel coated it around 1:00 . I used some older thick gelcoat I had and thinned it with a little resin and styrene ...It was like throwing mud ;D ...I would usually skin immediately but the cooler weather and styrene slowed the curer down (which is good so it won't Pre-release around the clay) . 
I'm having trouble dragging and dropping on Photo Bucket...will try Snap bucket and post pics ASAP...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I finished all the claying and PVA'd it this morning and gel coated it around 1:00 . I used some older thick gelcoat I had and thinned it with a little resin and styrene ...It was like throwing mud ;D ...I would usually skin immediately but the cooler weather and styrene slowed the curer down (which is good so it won't Pre-release around the clay) . 
I'm having trouble dragging and dropping on Photo Bucket...will try Snap bucket and post pics ASAP...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry for the Repeat...Here are some pics...:
   Here I took the contour gauge and traced the "male"side plus a 1/8 inch to make up for the cap skin thickness on the corners and the Bow...








Then I traced it onto a piece of Formica and cut it out and used it to pull the corner clay wipes and the same for the bow:








I cut out these 1/4" X 3/8"X 1-5/8" for hinge knockouts...I used a double pinned hinge to clear the camber in the deck ...not so much for the 180* of the lid...








Here they are installed and clayed in..:
















More to come...


----------



## cutrunner

Daaammnn


----------



## jdpber1

OK so the big question.. what are these going to cost once you start taking orders??


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

LOL! Cut...Hey, have you heard from Gramps???
JD, That Is A Big Question ;D
Skinnin' her right now...gotta' get back to it...Pics later..


----------



## cutrunner

I sent him a merry christmas message and he sent one back, that was it.


----------



## LWalker

> I finished all the claying and PVA'd it this morning and gel coated it around 1:00





> Skinnin' her right now...gotta' get back to it...Pics later..


Shalla, this is an unacceptable progress to pics ratio. You are holding out on us.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry Walker....update:
Here's the cap mold with a coat of "combat" green gel coat... (Since it will end up getting Primed twice and and painted I decided to use some "left over" gel coat that I had...)








Next I skinned it out with two 1.5oz matts. (Hypothetically If I was building another from a mold The lamination schedual would be a 1.5oz skin and a 1208 biaxe ,core and a 1208 biaxe. All the 12' skiffs I built for myself before had decks built out of core and matt...the ultra-light one that was stolen only had one 1.5oz on all the deck sufaces and it took a beating and never failed...Not saying that matt is the answer to boat building but it does have it's place if you are not counting Grams verses cost ...as one of the posters says:"Light ,Strong ,Cheap...Pick Two"... I chose cheap and strong and it is surprisingly light...maybe one day I will build aseveral of those "Hypothetical hulls and caps ) 
















More to come...


----------



## LWalker

Looks great!


----------



## cutrunner

That's a seriously resin rich layup..














Just kidding
Looking good


----------



## makin moves

Rosco, Oyster, and you need to work on finishing your boats at the same time so we can have a boat launch\pig roast party   Its looking great can't wait to see the deck pulled and flipped!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Good eye Cut...The bow is a little rich 'cause I was slinging it trying to stay ahead of the cure... It was a close one...Guess I shoulda' called Freediver for help.

Moves, That would be a cool deal... But I'd feel like Gilligan launching with Einstein and Tesla ;D


----------



## makin moves

Ahh come on you got skillz little buddy! ;D


----------



## cutrunner

> Rosco, Oyster, and you need to work on finishing your boats at the same time so we can have a boat launch\pig roast party   Its looking great can't wait to see the deck pulled and flipped!


Lol yea in 2027?


----------



## Creek Runner

Looking good Shalla, looking very good!


----------



## DLBjaxbeach

Looks amazing! Did you use polyester resin for the cap? If I remember correctly I think you went with epoxy on the hull. Why the change? Just curious. I have done zero mold work so I am wondering if there are advantages to the poly. Thx!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

You're probably right Cut...
Thanks Ya'll ...DLB, It's all polyester ,Hull too. The advantage for me is time... It ready for the next step in a hour or so...Even if I don't have time to do the next step ;D
Hope to core later today...


----------



## Rosco

> Rosco, Oyster, and you need to work on finishing your boats at the same time so we can have a boat launch\pig roast party   Its looking great can't wait to see the deck pulled and flipped!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yea in 2027?
Click to expand...

C'mon man! ;D Oyster and I are going to surprise you!


----------



## SilentHunter

> Good eye Cut...The bow is a little rich 'cause I was slinging it trying to stay ahead of the cure... It was a close one...Guess I shoulda' called Freediver for help.
> 
> Moves, That would be a cool deal... But I'd feel like Gilligan launching with Einstein and Tesla ;D


 [smiley=hammer.gif] i told you to call me if you want any help on that! [smiley=hammer.gif]


----------



## cor21e

what is the size of your clay radius? 

why didn't you make a fully recessed mold for hinges for the hatches? instead of just the hinging part?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

We Love Surprises...Bring it on Rosco & Oyster... 
   Sorry Free but I didn't know I needed help 'til I was almost done...Then I was scramblin' like a one armed paper hanger.
Cor, The inside of the gutters is 3/16" the lid reveal is 1/8" and the shear is 1/4"...Don't ask me why,it just looked right  :-/ In reverse...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Cor, I plan to do a "grip tex" non-skid and the thickness of the hinge is .06"...I don't think it will be a real toe stubber...
Are you trying to make more work for me??? lol ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Again reality is not as kind as Imagination...I hoped to have core on already and here is what I have:
Cardboard templates based on a center line:








Here are the core pieces cut ,fit and hot coated... I used all the scrap pieces I had to core this ...Glad it finally found a home  You may notice I used 1 1/2 " X 2" peices of teak to scew the hinges into:








Bond core tomorrow and glass next...
More to come:


----------



## trplsevenz

Are u just going with the two layers of 1.5oz Matt for the top side? What layup are you going to wrap the bottom with? Bedding the core in resin or putty? Nice work as always!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Yeah Buck, I'm just going with 2 X 1.5oz for the top and will probably do a 1208 on the bottom... As stated before I built all those other 12' skiff caps out of 2 X 1.5oz on both sides and Never had a issue (You could barn dance on them) .One I built out of 1 1.5oz matt and to this day it was my favorite ...Of course all these were built for myself... I live by the Principle: If You overbuild it ...no one will ever know...But if you under build it............
In the hypothetical event that I was to build more I would Gel coat ,skin with 1.5oz Matt then A 1208, Core and finish with a 1208...This cap I'm building is a means to a end...a "skin tight cap cradle" yet it will be plenty strong ,just not as light as a 1208 part, but will still bring me Years of fishin' fun  We're probably talkin about a 3-4 lb. difference overall...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry, I'll post the bonding putty tomorrow when I get a Pic of it.
More to come...


----------



## cor21e

What kind of core?

How thick ?

What is a hot coat? 

Do you fiberglass Both sides of the core?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Cor, I used some left over 5/8 core cell...But if I was to build it again(Hypothetically) I would probably use 1.5" H-60 to get some flotation value out of it(over 200lbs of flotation in a 4' x 8' sheet) And you hot cot it to basically "prime" the surface of the core so it grips better to the glass.
Yes the core must be sandwiched between glass laminates (both sides)...


----------



## cutrunner

Whole lot of "hypothetically"s....


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Hypothetically = Ideally... as in money and (most of all) Time (lack of) are not the driving factors 
Ideally = A world where Unicorns drop candy apples and my kids never argue and all the lights turn green as I approach and my lawn has no weeds and my cat doesn't leave half eaten critters on the porch and my dog never poops in our yard and most of all the wife runs in slow motion to meet me with open arms at the end of the day.... 
Core today....If it warms up...Hypothetically speaking of course :


----------



## Rosco

> Hypothetically = Ideally... as in money and (most of all) Time (lack of) are not the driving factors
> Ideally = A world where Unicorns drop candy apples and my kids never argue and all the lights turn green as I approach and my lawn has no weeds and my cat doesn't leave half eaten critters on the porch and my dog never poops in our yard and most of all the wife runs in slow motion to meet me with open arms at the end of the day....
> Core today....If it warms up...Hypothetically speaking of course :


 ;D Awesome - thanks for the morning laugh


----------



## makin moves

You two stop dreaming and get to work ;D


----------



## trplsevenz

3-4lbs is negligible and 1.5oz is strong stuff. I overbuild everything usually. Can't wait to see the skin tight cradle!

When you hot coat, I am assuming you let it kick, then do your layup?? Is there a benefit to this, as I usually hot coat and then bed or layup. Or my other assumption, is you are hot coating befor you use some kind of bonding putty? This is probably more in line with what you're doing, eh?


----------



## cutrunner

[smiley=bitchslap.gif] ha!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Yeah Buck, I let it kick if I'm laminating or bonding with putty. It's like priming the surface and like a primer it increases the bond strength of the two materials .Some bonding putties require a wet on wet application (I.e. Core bond) I've had a few issues with core bond and have switched to this other putty below...It is awesome and uses MEK to kick as opposed to a BPO hardener and has a great work time:








Here she is cored:


















Yo' Pimp.....Where's Gramps?


----------



## GoldSpoon

great work.... looking good


----------



## cor21e

My question on the core was 

Are you putting layers of fiberglass on both sides. then letting it dry. then bedding it into the mold with thickened resin/glue?

Is the 1.5oz layer, chopped strand mat or fiberglass cloth?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Gold...
Cor:some folks might hot coat both sides and then bond but I usually don't 'cause there is always "after bonding" cracks to fill and some sanding to do and if you hot coat the top side it gums up the paper.There is no glass on the core yet.Yes The 1.5oz is chopped matt, The budding is the putty  in the 5gal. pail I posted earlier.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> The budding is the putty  in the 5gal. pail I posted earlier.


I mean Bonding...wow you'd think I was from Colorado or something ;D.


----------



## trplsevenz

Your tooling work is superb! Thank you for taking the time and answering so many questions! Can't wait to see it popped!


----------



## cor21e

what is the fiberglass schedule on the hull? any 1208 in that?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Cor, The hull is 1708 inside and out...
Before the final laminate I add some Milled Fibers to the fairing putty and partially fill the gutter with it;
















This makes it much easier to glass.
Here is the 1708 prefit before folding back and wetting out ...








And here it is glassed...








Yeah Cut, I Know....Rich... ;D
More to come...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Yee Haw!!! 
I know I should've waited 'till tomorrow to pull it but I am Impetuous... ...I was surprised how easy it pulled off...
Peeling the shear:








Slowly Prying her off:
















On the floor and ready for a good trimming and scubbing:


----------



## LWalker

Well Done!


----------



## Rosco

sweet.


----------



## TidewateR

hey hey there it is! How did it turn out? looks good from where Im sitting


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Ya'll ...I think she turned out pretty good ...Only a couple Pre-Release spots from the clay,But over all it's better than I expected. The gel coat was older and thicker than I wanted so I added a little styrene to thin it and it retarded the cure so it didn't shrink as much as it cured. Still a long way to go...but it's a good foundation to build on


----------



## Creek Runner

Looking great! Hunting season is over and spring is a coming, time to get' er done! Lol!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I moved some pics from Snapbucket to the Creepr album and it deleted it...So here they are in order:
Putty:








Cored:
















Fitting glass:








Glassed:








Sorry for the repeat... I'm not a High-tech *******....Yet


----------



## david_kohler

Very nice! It's going to turn out be a true beauty!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Here she is with the initial trim...
















The Wife is scrubbing the clay off as I type. Hope to fit later today ;D
More to come...


----------



## makin moves

Those are some sexy lines [smiley=eyepopping.gif]


----------



## smeth

Ok, looks good. Now 5200 those parts together and let's go fishin'


----------



## trplsevenz

Did you mix a dye in with your MEKP or is it already red colored?


----------



## cor21e

How did you trim up the deck mold? with a router?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Buck, Yes you can buy it red or dye it yourself ...I'l post the pic of the dye later 
Cor,Yes I trimmed it with a router and a diamond wheel...
Thanks Moves....Seth,All I had are Zip Ties and I'm waiten on you ;D
Here are a few "dry fit "shots:








































More to come...


----------



## Recidivists

Man, you know what you are doing! Of course, your modesty makes it all the more enjoyable to watch.

What's the cap for in the background, if you don't mind me asking?

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Hey Recidivist, That's a cap for that "como"skiff I built a while ago...I was going to clean it up and pull a mold off of it but got distracted and well.....there she sits ;D. I was just walking back through the pages of this build and saw your KISS suggestion for the cap....How'd I Do? anchor locker and bilge hatch....


----------



## joeeth

I am very new to boats and i swear I could not see what the skiff would look like till just now. That is amazing and I hope you are ready to take orders on more of these. I would seriously purchase one. 

What are your plans for power? I know you probably already posted this but I was just curious. 

How shallow do you think it will get? 

Bravo on the build so far. I am very impressed by your expertise and it has inspired me to do more to my riverhawk. 

So glad I found this site.


----------



## cutrunner

Wooow
This thing is like a gladesmans dadddy with a little bow flair and shear.
Pm sent


----------



## trplsevenz

Anybody have an extra towell?


----------



## LWalker

Looking great shalla. I am looking forward to the rest of this build. What's the color scheme for the cap?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Ya'll ...Still got a long way to go ...
Welcome aboard Joe..


> So glad I found this site.


You'll find great support on here... 
I have a 6 hp in the box....I'll try that and I have a 15 hp Yama 4 stk I'll try too, But I'm thinking a 9.9 will be the Bomb... :-/Or a 15 hp 2 smoke...Draft:3.5"-4" with 650-700 lbs loaded .
Walker I plan to paint the cap white and the non-skid the lime green (like Casa's Dolphin).
I put this old console I had in it to see if it would look right ...not Bad but I think I'm gonna'have to build something that accents the shape a little better and longer more like a guide box.
















More to come...


----------



## LWalker

> I put this old console I had in it to see if it would look right ...not Bad but I think I'm gonna'have to build something that accents the shape a little better and longer more like a guide box.


Have you considered a side console?


----------



## cutrunner

Not that my opinion means anything, but no way in Heck would I put any console in that boat.
Something that size would have a serious coffinbox with a toe step and a powdercoated white grab bar mounted to it with a powdercoated white and rounded poling platform, tiller only


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry I miss spoke ...You got it cut ...coffin box with a toe kick and a grab bar ....I never though of white powder coat...I'll have to chew on that   Thanks


----------



## Rosco

I love checking this thread. Your work is simply awesome. I think I want to learn how to do that next! Well, after I build a barrel back woody lake boat, but afterwards ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Rosco ,You forgot how to do what I'm doin'...But I'd love to watch you build a ole' barrel back...Just do it in under a year ;D...For reel I can see it now, mahogany strip planking with 200 coats of varnish like an old Century. Post it on those time laps vids ...start date: April fools ( one month after the launch date of your current build) Springs a comin'...


----------



## anytide

no console
tiller only
2 stroke 15hp
platform moved forward a little for poling, leaning / sitting while driving -all in one........


----------



## Sheremeta

Throw a t top on it and call it a day. 

Nice work. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> no console
> tiller only
> 2 stroke 15hp
> platform moved forward a little for poling, leaning / sitting while driving -all in one........


AMEN!...With a slick coffin box...(gotta have something to mount the grab bar to).


----------



## anytide

> no console
> tiller only
> 2 stroke 15hp
> platform moved forward a little for poling, leaning / sitting while driving -all in one........
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN!...With a slick coffin box...(gotta have something to mount the grab bar to).
Click to expand...

and hold beer........


----------



## smeth

You gotta go with the original plan of a tiller, however a side console version would look sick in my opinion.


----------



## permitchaser

I vote for the side console....killer


----------



## PG350

I vote no console, and tiller steer. Coffin box or cooler with grab bar.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Seth ...Buddy I hope you were off line when Tides posted 'cuase as a accomplished home brewer (awesome by the way) I would expect you to understand the importance of a coffin box / cooler on anything that floats ;D ;D ;D...Tides "Your A Mind Reader"...
I can't do a side console (or any traditional center console fore that matter) because the deck is only 6" below the cap....my knees would be in my chest = no fun...unless it wasn't a self bailer ...then the deck to cap would be 10.5" ...I'll investigate that one  :-/
Here's the lid process:
Before I clayed the gutter knock outs I scribed there exact location (with a break away Razor blade) into the melamine so I could build the lids on the exact location and have the same crown and camber as the cap:








Sorry Pic stinks... After I removed the part and the clay I had a "part line"as seen below:








Then I measured in about a shy 1/8 "... (tight even seams are a clear sign of attention to detail...If mine stink... Forget I said it  )








Look at the mark ...not the pencil...(I was pulling it away)
After that I hot glued 2" tall melamine on the marks (sorry no pics)and tilted it outward about 1-2 degrees...Then I measured out were the hinge knock outs need to be according to the deck based on the same center line I laid the cap out on:
















Getting tired ...More to come ...


----------



## Creek Runner

Looking good, tiller with a coffin box that is plumbed as a live well and insulated as a cooler. I'm still not sure about that green, but the skiffs looks amazing.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Right on Creek! That cap color is temporary...


----------



## cutrunner

> Right on Creek! That cap color is temporary...


Is that another" hypothetically"?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Ideally,Yeah  . It will go into high build primer(gray),545 Finish primer(white) then two tone finish paint...Ideally, hypothetically of course...


----------



## Creek Runner

> Right on Creek! That cap color is temporary...


Haha, I don't mind the cap color I knew it was a temporary color. I'm referring to that bright interstate green battery color, lol. That was one of the colors on my drag STV, but not sure about it on a shalla water fishing vessel, lol! ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Yeah that Interstate Green has to grow on you.......Like a wart ;D
Here is the follow up of yesterday...
I cut a piece of White board (AKA wampy wood ,It's 1/8" Masonite with a white glossy coating) and scribed it about a 1/8"(same size as I posted earlier) off the actual inside radius of the gutter .








Then i packed the corners with clay and "sheared off" the excess clay a little at a time... If you notice here that I beveled the Masonite side almost to a point so the whole radius is almost sharp, it cuts cleaner that way. And pushing down helps not to drag the clay outa' the corner. 








After that I got help from the Family making a few worms I pushed them into the corners and "pulled" the radius tool through...You have to be careful around the clay corners and sorta' sneak up on them...








After radius cleanup...PVA with a cheap throw away gun...
















Once it dries ...I rolled on and brushhed the corners with gel coat...








More to come...


----------



## PG350

Amazing. Wish I had 1/1,000,000th of your skill.


----------



## cutrunner

Awesome, why no nonskid in the part?
Where do you get this melamine? And does it come bonded to the particle board or do you have to do it yourself?
I use formica for all my partmaking, but the high gloss stuff is hard to come by and $$
How smooth is the melamine?


----------



## Recidivists

Melamine refers to the coating.  The 1/2-3/4" has the particle board backing:  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-3-4-x-49-x-97-S11-White-Thermally-fused-Melamine-461877/100070209

The 1/8" stuff is often known as wall board, or Thrifty White:  http://www.lowes.com/pd_16605-46498-300_0__?productId=3015239

Masonite is the backing on the 1/8" stuff.

"Formica laminate now refers primarily to the decorative product composed of several layers of kraft paper impregnated with melamine thermosetting resin (or, later, a unified core as described below) and topped with a decorative layer protected by melamine, then compressed and cured with heat to make a hard, durable surface."

We, concrete guys, love using both of these for radii or smooth curves on finish work.


----------



## cutrunner

> Melamine refers to the coating.  The 1/2-3/4" has the particle board backing:  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-3-4-x-49-x-97-S11-White-Thermally-fused-Melamine-461877/100070209
> 
> The 1/8" stuff is often known as wall board, or Thrifty White:  http://www.lowes.com/pd_16605-46498-300_0__?productId=3015239
> 
> Masonite is the backing on the 1/8" stuff.
> 
> "Formica laminate now refers primarily to the decorative product composed of several layers of kraft paper impregnated with melamine thermosetting resin (or, later, a unified core as described below) and topped with a decorative layer protected by melamine, then compressed and cured with heat to make a hard, durable surface."
> 
> We, concrete guys, love using both of these for radii or smooth curves on finish work.


Thanks, I've never seen the white melamine board in home depot, but its good to know I can get it, and its cheap.
Just so were clear, its perfectly gloss smooth? Absolutely no texture at all


----------



## trplsevenz

What ive seen has an extremely light texture. Less than formica. It's usually by the shelving section, but I have seen full sheets near the plywood. The masonite has a slick finish.


> Melamine refers to the coating.  The 1/2-3/4" has the particle board backing:  http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-3-4-x-49-x-97-S11-White-Thermally-fused-Melamine-461877/100070209
> 
> The 1/8" stuff is often known as wall board, or Thrifty White:  http://www.lowes.com/pd_16605-46498-300_0__?productId=3015239
> 
> Masonite is the backing on the 1/8" stuff.
> 
> "Formica laminate now refers primarily to the decorative product composed of several layers of kraft paper impregnated with melamine thermosetting resin (or, later, a unified core as described below) and topped with a decorative layer protected by melamine, then compressed and cured with heat to make a hard, durable surface."
> 
> We, concrete guys, love using both of these for radii or smooth curves on finish work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I've never seen the white melamine board in home depot, but its good to know I can get it, and its cheap.
> Just so were clear, its perfectly gloss smooth? Absolutely no texture at all
Click to expand...


----------



## blondmonkey777

keep up the great work!


----------



## makin moves

You know what time it is? Update time!!!!! ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Moves...Sorry, Have to finish up some "making a living" projects ...Here is where I was at when I got distracted: 
Here are the lids skinned with 2 1.5oz matts (I know...Not Ideal :)Then cored :
















Sorry I didn't get a shot of it as I glassed and trimmed...It's not that glamorous...But here are the lids Pre-fit and cut 1/4" tall ...I still have to "clean up" the radius'...:
Forward lid:








Aft lid:








How's it look Eagle Eye ...
Hope all Ya'll are well and safe 
More to come...


----------



## RigaRoo

Every time i see this, I want to kick my boat... Then I want to hug it, cause I couldn't do this..5

Shalla you are a beast!!!


----------



## Rosco

Looks awesome as always.


----------



## cutrunner

Looks awesome, man I need to stop by your place


----------



## cutrunner

Bump
Where you is?
Your build almost went to the second page


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks for the Bump...Sorry, I'm caught up in "The Hard Top From Hell"    
I've been filling and sanding on the cap when possible...I'll try to post pics tomorrow. 
Cut call me (I think I PM'ed you my cell a while ago) or PM me again ...Come On Out Just Close The Gate Behind You So The Cows and Unicorns Don't Get Out


----------



## PG350

When watching you build the jig or whatever you call that thing you used to make the cap, I was clueless. Now I am amazed at your skill. Thanks for the lessons.


----------



## jdpber1

hot damn this sucker is looking good...


----------



## cutrunner

> Thanks for the Bump...Sorry, I'm caught up in "The Hard Top From Hell"
> I've been filling and sanding on the cap when possible...I'll try to post pics tomorrow.
> Cut call me (I think I PM'ed you my cell a while ago) or PM me again ...Come On Out Just Close The Gate Behind You So The Cows and Unicorns Don't Get Out


Will do.
Thursday friday or saturday evening is good for me


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Ya'll...Sorry for slackin' lately ;D
Cut, give me a call tomorrow or pm me if you need my number...
Here's a few sanding shots of the cap...
















More to come...


----------



## cutrunner

Looks good. Will do, I'm pretty sure I have it somewhere in my 213pms lol


----------



## grovesnatcher

That's going to be a extra long shaft 25 hp tiller ;D the boat looks great


----------



## jdpber1

SHALLA - what are your plans or the transom structure.. i am going on a limb and guessing H80 or some composite.. i can see that the cap is hollow in the transom bracket.. also how is the support joining to the transom bc it looks as though the outer glass transom wall is in more than the transom extension.. 

i would assume that a solid sheet will be mounted to the inside of the transom wall and protrude up into the cap.. this area has been pus sling me for a couple weeks now.. as the torque exerted to that tall of a jack bracket i am interested to see what you have planned..


----------



## cor21e

patiently waiting...........................................


----------



## Recidivists

>


The unicorn is back.


----------



## RigaRoo

Who needs to put feed down, it's attracted to that sexy boat...


----------



## Pelican

That is really sweet.  It is an honor that our Ambush inspired you.  After building the Ambush, we were pleased with the performance with ONE person, but wanted to fill the gap for the guy who likes to fish two.  We have been postponing the AmbushXL until the buzz died down on the Ambush.  It looks like you have the exact concept that we have designed (and not yet released).  Shallow gunnels, front and rear hatch, flare, nice lines, etc...   Congratulations!  This is an awesome boat and I am confident that you will love it.  I am envisioning some custom aluminum seating????  You can't sit on the back deck and drive the boat the way it is can you?

Again, congratulations....  We all love your design over here at Pelican.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

WOW.... 
More to come..............................................


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Hey Pelican Folks....How 'bout some pics.....I'm at the point were the details bring it all together ....I would love to see what Ya'll came up with and where you are at ...  


> It looks like you have the exact concept that we have designed (and not yet released).  Shallow gunnels, front and rear hatch, flare, nice lines, etc...   Congratulations!


That's strange that you are congratulating me on a design I first posted Waaaaaay back in August...as if I have "stumbled" upon the same concept suddenly???...... Any Hoo...
Gonna' have to hold off on posting pics until I'm done...I wouldn't want to Poison the "creative" well any more... ;D
I'm sure I speak for many when I say....Show Us Some Pics...Please


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

Uh oh. I really hope there isn't trouble in paradise. 
I'd love to see some pictures of the new ambush too, just to see how close they really are.


----------



## makin moves

I would like to see some proof pics myself. To say your waiting for the buzz to die down is silly when the super skinny was started 7 months ago :-/ If you see a need in the market why not bring it to the public?


----------



## junkin35

Damnit Shalla....... what were you thinking, getting all creative and designing/building a skiff all by yourself?

Why you no submit plans for approval first?
You bad, bad man!

PUN very much intended!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Gotcha' Junkin ;D I'll keep as many of the faithful followers up to date as possible...watch for PM's and keep them to yo' self Pls....
I completely expected to get "poached" but thought it would be after I'm done ....Guess I take too long... ;D


----------



## Gramps

> I completely expected to get "poached" but thought it would be after I'm done ....Guess I take too long... ;D


Why do you think CutRunner and I were conspiring on Saturday about how to visit you for just a meet and greet while covertly filming your boat in progress!?!  We are young and need the money! Those ner-do-well's pay good, doncha know?


----------



## Creek Runner

> Gotcha' Junkin ;D I'll keep as many of the faithful followers up to date as possible...watch for PM's and keep them to yo' self Pls....
> I completely expected to get "poached" but thought it would be after I'm done ....Guess I take too long... ;D


Well keep me in the loop with a PM I don't comment much but I have been following along.  

Btw how come you didn't comment on the Magical unicorn being back? I have a 270wsm that will take care of that thing for ya! ;D

Maybe the unicorn is really a spy for well you know who!!


----------



## makin moves

I knew there was something off with that unicorn ;D


----------



## ryanrgold

50k hits on this build thread...and an obviously skinny design/build...of course you came up with their idea.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Ya'll crack me up...Gramps,I'll be watchin' you and Cut
Fly ,you might be right ...I never really posted on any forums before...I thought a million hits was the Poaching threshold ;D
FYI I might have to "raffle" off the Skinny to the first person to tell me how many times Ole' Uni' can be found....Ya'll have missed alot 
Creek...Keep that 270 close.........You might be right :'(.


----------



## Rosco

My build is going to take so long that I am gonna accuse everyone of copying that what I built and what I was going to build when I got around to actually building it. ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Rosco ...at this point you could accuse Noah ;D Keep up the great work !
Really though I want to be clear here:
I'm not upset, I expected it to happen. I'm disappointed in myself for not being done with it first .It's Crazy when the copy beats the original to the water ;D ...It's the greatest form of flattery, so I've heard.
Still would love to see some pictures though   

Lift


----------



## ryanrgold

you should name the boat "exact concept"

or "6 o'clock unicorn"


----------



## herrin

when are you going to rename this thread "Ambush XL Preview" ;D


----------



## fsae99

I do not know if there is history between SWR and the Ambush folks. I took it more as, ah we just built something similar. Growing up on the Outer Banks of NC and seeing Davis, Midgett, Tillet, Daniels, and other talented builders boats every day has left me with an unshakable desire to put a Carolina flare, tight waist, and round bottom on every boat I've ever imagined building. If given the time and money to build something super skinny it would look nearly identical to SWR's gorgeous build even if I had never seen it.

My only issue with their post is it slowed up getting pictures from SWR.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

No history Jim,From what I know they do good work ...Yeah you are right ...everything I think of building has to have a shapely shear and flair and the pointy end goes forward and the motor goes in the back ;D.
It's funny that my wife ,family and friends are the most upset and I'm more curious ...
I'm very tempted to just keep posting pics and let the chips fall where they may...But I think the wife and kids would smash the computer 
More to come....I hope


----------



## Snookdaddy

> I do not know if there is history between SWR and the Ambush folks. I took it more as, ah we just built something similar. Growing up on the Outer Banks of NC and seeing Davis, Midgett, Tillet, Daniels, and other talented builders boats every day has left me with an unshakable desire to put a Carolina flare, tight waist, and round bottom on every boat I've ever imagined building. If given the time and money to build something super skinny it would look nearly identical to SWR's gorgeous build even if I had never seen it.
> 
> My only issue with their post is it slowed up getting pictures from SWR.


Did someone say "Carolina Flare"? 










Shallow W.R.... 

I too have been watching your build thread and really like what you have done with your design.. I'd like to keep up with your build and see pictures via PM, if possible.. Awesome work!


----------



## blittle

Drama < Skiff Building

Shalla, just build it. I had people saying to me i was trying to copy spears with my nano. And I never paid attention to his builds, had the idea years before I ever heard of him and am over 1,000 miles away.


----------



## cor21e

this thread has 50,000 views. Probably 10,000 views are mine. Please don't stop posting because of some idiots.

I love watching you build. I even have this thread on my phones homepage.


----------



## anytide

shalla....... youve been ambushed !
[smiley=smoker-bouncing.gif]


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

AMEN! Ya'll....Enough with the Drama ...
Since I've had time to work on it a little ( after the hard top from...) I figured out how I was going to drain the cockpit...after talking to my buddy Chaz (no relation to Bono) at Mariner Metals...he stocks a sweet lazer cut 2-1/2" diameter drain (strain)...so I made a temp mold outa' 1/8" "white board" knowing that the drain is 1/8" thick....here it is...







  
I made the circles out of a 2-3/4" hole saw so the O.D. is 2-9/16"ish+... Enough for some 4000...or the like.
Here they are glued, glassed and partially faired in...








Here she is still working out all the kinks...hope for high build tomorrow night or Thursday morning...








Here is the toe rail outa' some corecell a-500 I had hiding in the rack... I screwed the two pieces together so I could fair them out the same...sorry it's not a better picture ...







 


Here is one of many PM's I recieved :


> i have learned a lot by reading your thread, along with littles, and a few other guys.
> 
> youve got a lot of people wondering how shes gonna turn out...no pressure...
> 
> anyone who says otherwise or claims anything else (passive aggressively, or direct), is just late to the party, and needs a new marketing dept.
> 
> the pelican guy prolly saw his site with 8k clicks or so in the last 5 weeks, and he comes over here and sees 50k on your build thread. of course he freaks out. screw him and lets see her float!!


And it ,along with many others, reminded me of why I posted it all...and this is it:


> Thanks My Friend.....You Are Right...They are Late Wink.
> I am very happy to hear that I have helped in any way .
> Many people tell me I'm foolish for posting a step by step and it will end up biting me in the butt...My thinking is if I can get a dozen guy's(even gals) to get out in the garage and do something....then I have contributed to there lives in a small way....But if there children help and learn the enjoyment and satisfaction of building your own stuff............That is another generation of creative minds .....not FaceBook Zombies.
> Thanks again for the reminder of why I was doing it....I Really Owe You One.....More to Come....


Thanks for the wake up call......Ya'll...
Much more to come....


----------



## PG350

Thanks for the inspiration. These kinds of builds are what make this site worth looking at. Keep it up.


----------



## joeeth

I know very little about building boats. Hell, I didn't even know what I was looking for the first 20 pages or so. But to see it now is amazing. I appreciate your willingness to share this with everyone. This is one of the few threads I check on daily along with Little's nano skiff. 

Keep up the amazing work and I agree with a couple of the other posters that seeing this stuff makes me get out in my shop even more to see what my hands can do as well.


----------



## mikeregas

Joe e. And pg350 

X2


----------



## smeth

Shalla, I've known you for 30 years or so and I've seen you build or take part in the building of everything from 6 ft. dinghies to 70 ft.(modest estimate) fully custom yachts. I carry no clout in the boat building community, but I can honestly testify that you've been mulling over this design for a very long time and finally did something about it. I had my reservations about you posting every step of the process at first but then realized that it's not like someone else can just look over this thread then go out and copy what you've done. There's a lot to be said for experience and skill. I do wonder where those ever elusive pics are though. Ok, I'm done blowing sunshine, perhaps there's something to be said for leaving a little mystery. I frankly think it's sort of like comparing Fords to Ferraris...doh, I said I was done.


----------



## jdpber1

what did you use to mold the strainer recesses? 

glad to see that you are still up and operational...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Ya'll..(for the sunshine ;D)...
Jd, Here is a better picture . It is 1/8"melamine with the white gloss on it,from home depot.I softened the top edge with some 220 grit,wiped the exposed grain with Green Wax and put a 1/16"radius around it,then pva"d it ,gelcoat,glass and :








I have more Pics but they will go better in sequence as this "never ending sanding" wraps up (hopefully by tomorrow night).
I did find this picture while helping my daughter with a book report ....Thought it Kinda' fit this thread....You be the judge...







 
I know it's not an exact fit... (Tesla knows more dead than I know alive )...Jus' Sayin'
More to come...


----------



## jdpber1

i see.. thanks.. that pic helps a lot to understand what is going on with the mold..


----------



## david_kohler

I'm responcible for daily checks of this thread too. Glad your back to posting and can't wait to see her float! Looking "magicly fishtackular" as always.


----------



## iMacattack

Looks tippy.  

Best build thread on the site for quite a while. Brilliant. 

Cheers


----------



## beyondhelp

> Looks tippy.
> 
> Best build thread on the site for quite a while. Brilliant.
> 
> Cheers


I agree! Every time I see the thread (3-4x/day) I feel like going out to the garage and building stuff. 

Thanks!


----------



## swampfox

You guys have been busting Pelican Flats Boats balls pretty hard. In their defense they did build the Ambush first. Which did inspire this boat. And their 17 boat does have flare to it and a "classic look" as they describe it. It seems natural for them to want to fill the gap. Between the Ambush and their 17. And it seems very reasonable that it would be along the same design as what they have been producing for years. Just saying I have no dog in this fight. And am loving this build [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Ya'll...
Swampfox: You are right... I Apologize, No more busting .Their Fly 17 is a sweet lookin' rig for sure. The Ambush video with the 9.9hp Looked like a blast to drive, and that inspired me to action. As for the concept ...the shape is very similar to the one that has been bouncing around that hollow space 'tween my ears, with the exception of the rounded transom and self bailing cockpit, since the mid 90's. But in the end...How Cares .
I guess the thing that is the burr in the saddle is that it was more of a product plug instead of a comment on the build itself....sorta' disingenuous.
If I upset anyone ....I'm Sorry, I'll try not to repeat it .
Still would love to see pics of it...


----------



## swampfox

I am getting inspiration from this build. Way back in 06 I built a plug for my dream skiff. I splashed the front of my beloved canoe. And blended it into a square Jon boat rear end. But I had just had my first kid. Then a few months later. Life got in the way again. With a sudden move to SC for work. I couldn't take my plug on a strong back in the move. So I chopped it up. And hauled it to the dump. All except the front half. Which has been in storage or now on the side of my shop. I figured it would be a lot easier to redo the straight angles in the back. In stead of all the blending and curves upfront. The topside is what is really gonna blow your minds  I think I may sell my Lostmen. And force myself to build this boat. That has been in my head for way too long. Two years ago I taped up a full size outline on the shop floor. Then put it on the back burner :-/


----------



## iMacattack

> If I upset anyone ....I'm Sorry, I'll try not to repeat.


Trust me if you don't upset someone you are not doing it right. 

Cheers


----------



## disporks

Been checking up on this thread every week or so and now I come here and see the drama...Shalla keep doing what you are doing and rockin along at whatever pace you see fit. Its gonna be a real head turner when its finished! (as if you haven't turned enough heads so far )


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Dispo.
Swamp...Get her going buddy,and heavy on the pics ...
I just spent the last hour posting and accidentally hit the Xgoing from "the bucket" to here so this will be much shorter with More to come tomorrow  
To make the toe rail I first made a door skin template :
















I traced the outside edge of the shear then moved it inboard 3/8" and next used a baton to get the inside line (sorry no Pics)...then I traced it onto Foam and cut two pieces out:








After that I screwed them together and sanded them so that they matched ...then bonded them to the cap,you'll notice that the right is shaped:








More to come tomorrow


----------



## cutrunner

You just lost me on the foam toe rail.
Where's the teak man??


----------



## iFly

> ...


My favorite parts of boat building threads. Dead workout equipment in the background and rusty free weights in the foreground.   Just fish!


----------



## makin moves

Those look great


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Ha !..Cut I'm gonna' have my sister wood grain it ...(she's a pro faux finisher) along with the transom 
Those rusty weights must be the reason for these love handles...has nothing to do with beer, I'm sure ;D
Here is some more pics... I didn't like the way the two sides met so I used a baton to blend them:








Then I back filled it with fairing compound:








After I blended the two sides I used a 2-1/2 gal bucket to make the radius in the front ...Yes that is the bucket...:








After that I used the contour gauge to check that both sides are the same....(That took a while)







  
Here are both sides done...hot coat glass and prime next :








More to come...


----------



## Recidivists

Bad ass! When sis gets done faux finishing the toe rails and transom, this thing is going to look sick. The finish might clash with that green a little. Pick the the right shade. That green isn't the most organic.


----------



## RigaRoo

Just when I think I've seen a sick skiff..... You kick it up a notch... Great work


----------



## Creek Runner

Looking good shalla looking good!


----------



## sfsurfr

You need to make a mold for this hull and cap bro. Looks good! It would probably sell pretty well.


----------



## oysterbreath

Looking real sweet man! Dang....looks like you had a bit of drama too. Ohwell, say la vee!
Pelican means well, some thread followers may have been corney-fussed a bit but prolly mean well too! I'm looking forward to the splash. Actually, I can testify that I know a few unregistered people who have also been watching this build also. You've got quite the buzz going here. Someone previously indicated that you've got like 30 years of boat building experience. MAN....that's one heck of a pedigree! I am humbled and inspired! Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Ya'll ...can;t wait to post more pics...They're coming...
30 years.... that would put me in my early 50's...I'm doing everything I can to slow down the clock....please don't speed it up  ;D
Recid... I have to re-paint the hull again and I am thinking of going more organic . If i redo the green I will lean more toward a Mahogany shade I think...
More to come...


----------



## RigaRoo

The current green is sweet.... It's like when you do a wild paint job on a car, the car has to support the color.... This boat supports that color!!!!


----------



## acraft1720

Great lines on that thing, look forward to the finished product. Are you going to start taking orders for them?


----------



## jdpber1

that toe is looking sexy..


----------



## SilentHunter

that green has got to go now. It reminds me of that ugly copperhead someone has on the forum. Looking good Bryan!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry Free ...Green It is ...otherwise I'll be sleeping in the barn... [smiley=1-mmm.gif]...wait a minute......
Thanks Ya'll...


> Are you going to start taking orders for them?


Yeah...at this rate .....2018 ;D...You might have a better chance at the ...................(wait for it.....................wait for it)..........................................XL . As Gramps would say: "Any Hoo"...
Not sure how good it shows here but the toe rail in primer and the whole rig is almost ready for high build...Yee Haw!!!








I wanna "poison the well" with these pieces of what will end up being the coffin box... I had the old temp mold made by Mark Willis ,and his 5 Axis CNC, for the 44' R&R bridge seats ...(It is Pretty rough...as you will see)... First I damned off the section I wanted and PVA'd it then gel coat,then glass (sorry only gel pics):








It's hard to tell but it is a beautiful curve that tapers in 3"as it goes down to give it a nice toe kick...Here are the Panels I pulled out of it...








The radius' on the corners were 12" and that would have made the finish width 24"....way to wide...I'm thinkin' 16" wide is just about right ...sooooooo I 'm gonna do a 4" radius on the corners at the top and a 1"radius on the bottom...first I make a template...








Here it is marked out on a 4" x 8" x 18"long block of foam:
















Sorry if it is hard to see ... Then I shaped it and continued checking it with the pattern until I had this...:
























Getting late................
More To Come


----------



## Recidivists

Radii, radii. So this is a bullet shaped coffin box? Whew... I'm sweating.


----------



## jdpber1

more details.. so is this small 4" half bullet that you have shaped one of the 4 corners of a coffin box cooler/livewell? i am a bit confused as the radius is 180* and a corner is 90* so will this be ripped down the center on band saw and used as mold for the 4 corners? 

either my coffee did not work or i am totally looking at this the wrong way


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks for the Schoolin' Racid... I was home schooled by Barney Fyfe  :'(
Jd, Your coffee worked ...I'm gonna split it to make two corners at a time... Here she is primed and PVA'd :








More To Come...


----------



## Recidivists

I got it now, too many cocktails last night.


----------



## permitchaser

I am still cornfuzed So its going to have 1/2 bullets on each corner. Can u post a sketch [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]


----------



## jrod0785

This is one awesome project!! Keep up the good work man!! I believe that is the radius's corners of the coffin box Permitchaser. And I believe they are tappered because the sides of the coffin box will be tappered to act as a toe kick.


----------



## SilentHunter

It will all make sense soon when he post pics. then you will understand


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

PC, You Got it right ...Sorry Permit...Everytime I tried to draw it ,it looked like a Igloo cooler without handles ;D...
Thanks Free,more pics will clarify... Hope your project is coming along well...looking forward to updates 
Here she is in High Build Primer:
















Sorry the Toe Rail washes out in these pics :-?...
More To Come...


----------



## Saltyfresh

Hey Shalla' I found this thread and started following it a while back. The workmanship and attention to even the small details that MOST people will never notice sets this build apart from most everything else on here. Even if Pelican is making a skiff similar, me and a whole lot of friends want THIS one. I sure hope these will be for sale soon because I'm ready to order!!
  This boat is the reason I signed on to this site. Please keep the pictures coming and the work top notch…..

Lets see it in the water!! I even love the color!!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Whoa....Easy there Salty...That's a lot of sunshine and I'm Pasty white and burn easy ;D...Thanks for the kind words though...


----------



## SilentHunter

Updates coming soon. Had some other important things happening. Thank god for tax returns! shooting for the end of april for mine to be done.


----------



## ryanrgold

what will you use to bond the unicorn horn to the skiff?

shes looking anorexic shes so skinny...keep the updates rollin


----------



## Gramps

Shalla I'll be up in your hood tomorrow. Lets splash two boats at once! ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Updates coming soon...
Gramps ...PM sent...No camera's no recorders.... ;D, I mean no need 'cuase I'll post it all anyway...


----------



## Brad_M

I've been following this one for a while as well as many others, this build is truely amazing. So many of you gentlemen are very talented and I've learned so much from so many. Thank you all for taking the time to post your builds and thank you Shalla for proving OCD is welcome here (you too oysterbreath). ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I Agree Drag Washer this site is filled with amazing folks... 
As for the OCD...I didn't know it was so apparent...It's a family Tradition ;D 
Here are some updates...
Here are the OCD issues I had to deal with...
The toe rail had a stubborn fault that was consistent on both sides as the custom cut squeegee shows:
















It may not look like much  but it was very noticeable...
I dragged that "funky" squeegee and this Formica profile I made to clean up the puddy as I went along








....It was a area about 30" long on both sides ... (I musta' been daydreamin'  equally on both sides ) 
Well I finally got her where I was happy with her and I put her in 545...:

















Who makes a good trailer at a fair price....... Might need one soon 
More To Come...


----------



## Creek Runner

Boom! Looking freaking great! 

Trailer
Continental, loadmaster, boat master. All production made trailers at an affordable price.

Higher end, ameritrail, ramlin


----------



## jdpber1

we have had great luck with FastLoad Aluminum trailers


----------



## swampfox

Just recut your form to fit the boat  then you will be able to sleep at night ;D


----------



## Dmagee

The toe rail looks awesome, I like how far back you brought it.

You have a lot of self-control, I would have cut the holes out for the hatches a long time ago.


----------



## trplsevenz

> The toe rail looks awesome, I like how far back you brought it.
> 
> You have a lot of self-control, I would have cut the holes out for the hatches a long time ago.


I believe he left those there for a reason.........


----------



## cutrunner

Dang I really need to get to your "barn" and check this thing out!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks ya'll... Ink, some might think it is unnecessary but  wanted that big boat style...It will look better when wood grained .
Buck, I'm going with the self-control thingy.... ;D 
Here  are two skins I pulled off the "bullet" that have been wiped and partially faired :








Clamping and gluing the sides:








All four sides:








Yes that is MDF...This will have to be a plug to pull a mold off of ...That's the only way I can make it as light as I need it to be.... This thing (boat) is starting to exceed my desired weight...
More to come...


----------



## trplsevenz

Ooh ooh ooh, that is going to be a sick box!!


----------



## permitchaser

498 post 34 pages. Just say'en


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks again Ya'll ....
Here is the coffin box as the corners are being glued in:
















More To Come...


----------



## jdpber1

exactly how i thought it was in my head a week ago… looking good.. 

are you planning to make a rectangle insert and use 2 part foam for the insulation.. or layup core as the insulation and vac bag it into the mold??


----------



## tomahawk

Wow, awesome!


----------



## permitchaser

Wow now I know what those half bullets were for. Sharp!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Ya'll ...Yeah JD ,I'm going to build a liner and back pour it...
Here 's the top with a little of the tracer in the gutters...








Here she is all sanded ...I've got to fill a few pin holes and then....Paint this morning 








More To Come...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Well there is Paint on all the places that don't get non-skid...It came out better than the hull....No bugs to speak of   
















More To Come...


----------



## PG350

That boat looks like a museum piece. Simply amazing.


----------



## makin moves

Iam not sure if Iam happy or sad to see this getting close to complition  Were going to force you to build another skiff just so we can watch. Looking great


----------



## Creek Runner

You got some raw talent man! Skiff looks amazing! What are you going to out on here for power? When you say she is getting a little heavy where do you think she sits now and once finished? 

Keep up the great work!


----------



## permitchaser

Yep it's damn pretty it will look better in water. Just say'en


----------



## jdpber1

looks horrible start over ill pick this one up.. and haul it to the scrap yard for you


----------



## jdpber1

ok this morning the cooler has been bothering me size wise.. could you toss the mold in the cockpit and snap a pic when you have a chance so i can get perspective or a beer can next to it.. i know what a beer can sizes lol


----------



## Dmagee

If it's not too secretive can you post some pix of how and what Materials you used to back fill the liner. Your definitely teaching us as you go.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Creek, I'm not sure what I'm going to do for H.P....I have a 6hp in the box I may try....or Might just sell. I also have a 15 Yama 4 sk I'm going to try.
JD the non-skid is too fresh ....I'll put tit in at a later time ....
Squid, I'm not sure what liner you are talking about...If you mean the cooler ...I'm not that far along yet, I'll be posting the whole coffin box build Piece by piece.
Here she is all taped off (that was a pain in the...) and waiting for non-skid :








Here she is now:
























More to come...


----------



## oysterbreath

MOVE YOUR HAND! We wanna see it!!!!


----------



## kodyb87

So...damn...sexy.


----------



## jdpber1

your hand is in the way of the other boats in the shop..


----------



## cutrunner

That's it!!!!
I'm coming over there


----------



## DuckNut

You guys haven't figured it out yet...he copied his other design and is disguising this one as an original design.

Silly splasher


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> MOVE YOUR HAND! We wanna see it!!!!


Sorry Oyster, JD...The Unicorn was dropping candy apples over there and I thought it was a little "unsightly" ;D
Thanks Bidwell... Cut ....you say that at least once a month....do you need me to PM you my address again... ;D
That's my Dad's skiff in the back ground...Here is the low-down... She's an Original... One Of None, not to be repeated, undercover, Super Secret... Salerno Slipper...I'll post pics when it's done....on Photo Bucket...
Here are a few more pics of her without the plastic...sorry but some taoe stuck under the shear but You can get the Idea...

















The reason the mud job looked so rough on the coffin box was because it was only to hold it all together 'til I took off the top and glassed the inside... This is before glass: 








Sorry I glued the top on before I took any pics...Here I used the template to pull mud around the corners:








More To Come...


----------



## junkin35

I would have grabbed a blanket and just slept in her last night! Damn that thing is sexy!

[smiley=yeah.gif]


----------



## jdpber1




----------



## Saltyfresh

More pictures please  I'm Jones'n


----------



## Sheremeta

Please don't put this boat on a $300 trailer.


----------



## anytide

heller......hows my skiff coming?


----------



## Godzuki86

This this is sooo sweet! Can you take a picture next to it? Or use something so I can get an idea how big it is? My imagination shut down 

Andy


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Ya'll...I'll be posting soon. Making a living is gettin' in the way at present .... ...
Casa: how does a $350 dollar trailer sound ;D...
I got in touch with the Magic Tilt rep. and he said they built custom ones for Skull Island, So ....we'll see


----------



## acraft1720

Very cool! Wish I had time to try to build a skiff one day, catching fish on it would be so gratifying. Keep the pics coming-


----------



## Rosco

Man, I know I haven't checked-in in a while, but dang this thing looks really awesome.


----------



## devrep

hey. shalla. time for an update.


----------



## jdpber1

chirp chirp


----------



## southedisto

[smiley=sleep-at-desk.gif]

Please sir, can I have some more...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry for the delay ya'll.... 
Here is the coffin box plug in paint...
















Here is the temp lid mold...








I used thin formica to make the radius... I put a plumb line on the side so I could "plumb" the corners and not have them bow out or in...








I did run the "Slerno' Slipper"........Awesome.......   

More to come...


----------



## Otterdog

OK, the local police must think I'm viewing skiff porn, they shut the images down and I haven't seen it for over ten days. I'll have net in 21 days. 

With this build should come with a christening party: beer, shrimp, fish, hog, corn, burgers, brats, and non-alcoholic for those that don't. I'm sure everyone would like to shake your hand and admire your creation. If I were they I would happily buy the keg. If I'm not post an address and I'll get a money order. 
Anyone have an opinion to this?


----------



## cutrunner

I've been meaning to drive the whole 10 miles to go check this skiff out. Beers and brats are pretty motivating


----------



## Otterdog

I'm serious about putting up the beer money. I'm not around but this is a real joy to follow the build. Someone ought to start the planning. Maybe there needs to be a new thread for this? What a way to get Microskiff followers together. Maybe a fun tournament? Spontaneity, so many followers could do so much for fun. The other part of this is the memory for the builder.


----------



## Saltyfresh

Yankee, that is a GREAT idea!!!!! I'm not to far away either.
Just say a date Shalla and I'm there!!!!!!


Plus I need to put a deposit on my skiff!!  ;D


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I appreciate the thought Ya'll.....a good ole' Micro Skiff shin dig sounds like a great time... [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Truth is there are others who are much more deserving of a launching party...They have "pushed "their micro dreams up a much steeper hill than I have....They throw caution to the wind ( sometimes marital peace) to build , rebuild, or modify their Dream and in the process cover everything in the garage with dust and over spray in pursuit of Fins and feathers ....
Those are the real giants to me .....My hats off to  them


----------



## jdpber1

have you made the inner well and foamed the walls of the "baby coffin" also once inner well is made share a true QUART measure i feel that a quart measure will put the size into perspective for many… i am going to guess 70q is my guess.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

Can't let this get off the first page, and its the last thread there right now! Any updates?!


----------



## ryanrgold

hes gonna show back up with some water pics...weathers been nicer lately...CMON SHALLA!!!


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Shalla,

I kinda feel like the apprentice questioning the master here, but based on you dimensions, I'd float that hull before I tied that coffin box in to the floor.  My hull gets grumpy if I get too much off midline.  Walking around a coffin box would be uncomfortable and slow.  That being said, my motor has significantly raised my COG.  You may have done the math and be comfortable, but I figure I'd mention it just in case.

Looking great!

Nate


----------



## jdpber1

SO………… 

when the heck are we going to get a picture of the cooler in the cockpit.. damn you i can't take it any longer I have to see it in the cockpit.. stop teasing. you are giving us all blue balls….


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry for the delay Ya'll ... 
Noe,,,,Thanks for the Bump 
Sotex...I Wish  
Nate...I'm sure it will require a measure of sea legs ....but you're right ...I'll definitely float it before I mount anything... Thanks for the input.
Jd...Here are some pics ...I just started the cooler liners and baitwell liners ...so I'll post it later...
Here is the Coffin box with 1/2 the mold made :








Here is the Coffin cap outa' the temp mold:








Here She is All trimmed and getting fit for a fuel tank and bulk heads:\








This is the rubrail I plan to use...:








More to come...


----------



## Recidivists

You're killing me with the unicorn plants.

Is the rub rail semi-opaque?

Good to see you back.


----------



## permitchaser

Were is the gas tank going


----------



## swampman

Sweet Jesus this ride is incredible.


----------



## Godzuki86

Why does it need bulkheads when it has a deer head?

Andy


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Racid... the rail is anodized aluminum ....
Permit , the tank is going forward and will be partially exposed in the front hatch. I'll post pics as soon as the tank is done.
Thanks Swamp...I had the lids in it today but forgot to take pics ...maybe tomorrow...
Great point Andy ;D
Here is the first attempt at the poling platform legs....I think it's too high and not quit what i'm looking for.....








More to come....


----------



## blittle

The deer in the front hatch just made me giggle like a little girl. 

Wife even looked over and asked "what's the matter?"


----------



## Rosco

That aluminum rail looks good. How is it priced compared to stainless? Awesome work as always!


----------



## jdpber1

i ask for one simple thing weeks ago.. i will cry if i do not see the proportional size of the day spa beverage container in the fish slim and foot fungus holding apparatus in the center of this boogie board.


----------



## mjxlange

If you decide those poling platform legs will not work for you let me know they may work for a project im working on. [email protected]


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry I haven't been responding... been workin' late and if I start posting ( like now) the "hunt and peck" can last for hours...
Thanks Nate for the advice...I've had the hull in the water and "sea legs" will be a requirement .
Sorry JD ...don't want to show the coffin until the grab bar is done ... :
Permit... sorry for the delay ... 7 Gal. tank is going in the front...I'll try to post pics tomorrow...
More To Come...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

JM ...PM me about the aluminum with a Phone Number ... The feet are offset on center...


----------



## jdpber1

OMG the suspense is going to cause me to have a nervous break down.....


----------



## BayStYat

> Thanks Ya'll...I'll be posting soon. Making a living is gettin' in the way at present .... ...
> Casa: how does a $350 dollar trailer sound ;D...
> I got in touch with the Magic Tilt rep. and he said they built custom ones for Skull Island, So ....we'll see


my skull island trailer from Magic Tilt was dam nice.  

oh yea and my brain is blown from this build.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Wow... Sorry Permit...I still don't have a picture of the fuel tank....'cause it's still not installed... 
I'm sorry that it has been so "hit and miss" lately ...I'll try to fill in the gaps ...
   The coffin box liners are still in the works ,but I did get the first part out as you'll see here ...
Here are the milled finished poling legs
















I wanted something that would get the weight forward and help keep the C/G more forward...
   Here is one of the attempts at the Grab Bar ... The front legs are fine but the aft legs needed to come in to the toe kick...








Then He nailed it....There is alot more going on here than meets the eye...
















Here is a more complete picture...















[/img]








I'm still working on the platform shape....
Sorry for the absence...been workin late and haven't made much progress in a few weeks.......BUT.....
More To Come....


----------



## makin moves

Those are some serious bends there. Looks great.


----------



## jdpber1

holy hell about time.. yea you can just deliver to my house.. thanks


----------



## permitchaser

Man I wish you could work on my boat..Looks awesome [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## joeeth

Holy hell man. That is beautiful and I love the sweeping lines of the grab bar and how they interact with the platform. 

Work of art. Congrats and let me know when i can put in my order.


----------



## Creek Runner

Wow just wow!


----------



## habanalure

Man... that looks like a work of art! I would keep it inside my house and it would never touch the water!

Thanks for sharing your work, it inspires us novice.

HabanaJoe


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

How much to design a platform and bar for my gheenoe?! Lol
That is incredible man


----------



## smeth

How's about an update?


----------



## jdpber1

i go on a vacation for over a week and return to no updates... uuhhhhhhhh :'(


----------



## Godzuki86

Fell to page two. Feel like we need some new pitchers'! [smiley=worth.gif]​
Andy


----------



## swampfox

Where are you getting that rub rail from? Is it SS or aluminum ?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

My deepest apologies... I took on some work that had a dead line and tomorrow the boat leaves .....(I PRAY)...then it's back to the skinny ;D ;D ;D ;D
Swamp the rail is aluminum from Taco  
Next, install two bulk heads and fuel tank...then Cap...
Unfortunately I still have to build the baitwell, cooler and lid molds for the coffin box ... I will Post all the details as I did before ...
More to come........Really I mean it this time....There is not A Smiggin' of corruption in the fact that there is more to come! :


----------



## jdpber1

i sit and wait


----------



## cutrunner

> i sit and wait


Get in line


----------



## mudd_minnow

SILENCE......................................................................................................................................................................WAIT................................................................................FOR....................................................................................IT............................................................................................................I KILL YOU......................


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry for the "stall pattern"...not intentional ...
Here are a few pictures of where I'm at:
This is the Mold for the cockpit drains (less the clay)...








The PVC is held on by a screw ...the PVC must be detached to release the part.








this is the finish of the drain ...less the clay...








Here it is over the aft cockpit drains...Also I installed a 1"thin wall PVC to each side of the gunwales for chase ways... 








Here is the 7 Gal. fuel tank dry fit ...must make a "floor" for it    to secure it to...








Will load more Pics to the "Bucket" soon and keep you Posted ...Thanks for waiting....
More to come...


----------



## joeeth

I bet you were one of those kids that made amazing science projects at school when you were younger. 

Looks amazing man.


----------



## larryg

sweet!

where will this boat be fished primarily?


----------



## SilentHunter

> sweet!
> 
> where will this boat be fished primarily?


in the skinniest puddle he can find that holds monster reds and bone fish.


----------



## jdpber1

what OD did you go with for the drain? Will the cockpit ride above the water line allowing for self bailing or will it have to go to a sump pump bilge? Looking good, simple and to the point drains. what scuffer are you planning to use? custom glass or a shelf SS plate?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Joe e... naw' I was the guy in school how daydreamed about building stuff when I got Home and barely passed  ;D 
Incomming...mostly the treasure coast ...and a little north and south where the water is clearer ...
Come on Free ...get that skiff done buddy!!!
JD... The drain hose will be 1" on both sides...Yes it will be above the water line......unless it is overloaded ... here are the custom scuppers grates...








Here is the fitting of the bulkheads :
















Here they are gassed in:








More To Come ...


----------



## smeth

Nice scupper grates. Bout time you put something custom on this skiff.


----------



## makin moves

Breaker breaker 1-9 you got a copy out there? Cant belive this thread fell to the second page without a update.  Bump for a update.


----------



## jdpber1

my eyes are saddened wight he lack of updates..


----------



## Brad_M

In for pics of the unircorn/deer thing.....


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry Ya'll... been on "mission impossible" (making a living in this "O"conomy)...Any Hoo...(miss ya' Gramps)
Updates tonight ...  The pics are still loading to the bucket.


----------



## Godzuki86

Praise Jesus! He's returned! (We are praising Jesus that you've returned) ;D

Andy


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Well... it's been a year since i started.... I-da' never thunk it woulda' taken' this much time ....When I started ,it was only a hull a cap and lids ....4 parts ... now with this coffin box / bait well /cooler ...11 parts [smiley=1-headache.gif]...I'm sure that's nothing for a shop that is up and running but for a "weekend worrier" (yeah i spelled it right ;D) .....you know the rest...
Here are the molds I made for the bait well and cooler...(they kicked my butt????)








here are the parts before trim:








Here they are dry fit in the coffin box:








I will post some pics soon of the cap and other stuff ...But here is the shape of the poling platform ...








Sorry For Slackin' ;D...More To Come


----------



## trplsevenz

super sik tooling brah. What's the plan on finishing the rim of the coffin? trim ring or hand finish?


----------



## jdpber1

What i stye plan for the open 2" or so gap between he cooler and the outside of the Coffin?? is their a reason that end is not rounded lil the bait well? the only thing that comes to mind is a switch panel so the cockpit is all super clean. :-?


----------



## SilentHunter

got bit by the summer bug and picked up a 12 foot flat bottom to keep me occupied. waiting on parts and some materials to finish the 14!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Yea Buck,... I'm gonna' put a rim on it...here's the plug in various stages...








First prime...








Yes JD that space will be a wire chase /dry storage...ish...We'll see :-?
Front baitwell hinges Port /Starboard ...cooler hinges aft...switch panel hinges aft....
Free: good to hear you are on the water...look forward to some build updates as well my freind.... 
More to come ....


----------



## kensfl45

> Yea Buck,... I'm gonna' put a rim on it...here's the plug in various stages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First prime...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes JD that space will be a wire chase /dry storage...ish...We'll see :-?
> Front baitwell hinges Port /Starboard ...cooler hinges aft...switch panel hinges aft....
> Free: good to hear you are on the water...look forward to some build updates as well my freind....
> More to come ....


Definitely would enjoy seeing more of this rim/plug project coming together.


----------



## jdpber1

chirp chirp :-/


----------



## CurtisWright

This is the greatest build thread in Microskiff history.


----------



## barefeetbilly

Thank you for taking the time to inspire!


----------



## southedisto

Every night I go to the bragging spot hoping for an update. Dying to see this thing completed. [smiley=sleep-at-desk.gif]


----------



## permitchaser

It may not float...just say'en


----------



## Godzuki86

> It may not float...just say'en


I'll take that bet!


----------



## makin moves

> It may not float...just say'en


 Curious why you think that? [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## permitchaser

40 pages and no boat your over the limit


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry for the delay... Here are a few updates...
so here I'm putting the mica on the platform shape:








Here it is ready for clay...I used Quart container for the corners,then I clayed and....
















More to come....................Hopefully tonight :


----------



## Godzuki86

We have heard that before Shalla! 

 

Can't wait to see more


----------



## jdpber1

about dad gum time..


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Yeah, I Know..... I'm a Slacker ;D...
I pulled a tight wipe on the bottom sides of the lids andtaped them of and sprayed them with gelcoat and Patch Aid ...it flowed out really nice.








I rolled out some gel coat in the bilge and anchor locker ...








Here is the tank after I prepped it and put "Chassis Saver" on it...(supposed to be a great corrosion blocker...we'll see)








More To Come......


----------



## cutrunner

Hell yea


----------



## SilentHunter

Lookin good!


----------



## Recidivists

It's been a while since I've been online. Nice to see you scheduled your updates to coincide. Looking great Shalla!


----------



## CurtisWright

Has this thing been in the water yet?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

C-Dub , Here is a picture of my dad's "Salerno Slipper" on her first test run ....In this picture I was sturring up some chop to see how it took it....I was pleased to say the least...








Here are the gutter and lid plugs. I'll be starting the molds today...should have a gutter buy end of week. Then I can finish the coffin box and install 








Once I have the big lid I'll dam it off and make the 3 individual lids for the live well, cooler, and dry storage.
Here is the hull with a little color in the exposed areas:








This is the poling platform out of the temp mold and sanded:








And here it is painted and nonskid:








Good to have you back Racid...Anybody heard from Gramps? :-/ 
More to come...


----------



## cutrunner

Gramps moved back to texas (work), pretty sure hes getting or just got married. When i talked to him he lost alot of interest in boating/fishing being in texas


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

You know your desprit for progress when you start reposting pics that you already posted thinking it's something new... ;D


----------



## cutrunner

^ yes so get to work
if you need anyhelp or someone to drink beer with in the shop, let me know


----------



## devrep

I see where you got your inspiration for this skiff.



> C-Dub , Here is a picture of my dad's "Salerno Slipper" on her first test run ....In this picture I was sturring up some chop to see how it took it....I was pleased to say the least...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the gutter and lid plugs. I'll be starting the molds today...should have a gutter buy end of week. Then I can finish the coffin box and install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I have the big lid I'll dam it off and make the 3 individual lids for the live well, cooler, and dry storage.
> Here is the hull with a little color in the exposed areas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the poling platform out of the temp mold and sanded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is painted and nonskid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to have you back Racid...Anybody heard from Gramps? :-/
> More to come...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

dev...That is the first one out of the "skin tight " cradle...
I must add...With a 15hp it was a blast !


----------



## jdpber1

it has been a month. i have had a kid. and still you have not made the coffin..... i am starting to get anger.... :'(


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry JD,I've been wrapping up a few jobs with little Skinny time... More important ... Congratulations on the awesome addition to the family=fishing buddy 
Here are a few pics...
Here is the coffin gutter and lid plugs in tooling gel coat...








Here they are laminated and "popped off"...
















I also found a couple minutes to pull a mold off the poling platform plug...
















I've made a little more progress but haven't uploaded the pics yet...Congrats again JD and Family...
More To Come...


----------



## cutrunner

Very cool
how did hull number 1 run?


----------



## LWalker

Looking good Shalla! What did you use for nonskid?


----------



## devrep

you got off the 1st page so...What's been up??????


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Cut, The Salerno Slipper runs great...It's a little heavier than mine will be 'cause it was a one off ...
walker... that is fine and coarse nonskid particles mixed about 50/50 in awlcraft 2000
Thanks for the bump Dev... here's were i'm at...
finally got the gutter done for the coffin....








also finished the poling platform and dry fit her ...
















Sorry for not keeping the "post" flow going but ...hunting season ends sunday then it's all skinny  ...
More To Come....................


----------



## anytide

i assume your running a long tiller extension thru there. / over the top? 
looks great !!


----------



## jdpber1

best ass a pad to that leaning post..


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Jd... I think you mean "ADD" ;D but it would cushion the the azz very well at that height... I may have to raise it in the future to 32" ...It's 30.5" now...
At this stage of the build it all seems like little boring stuff but it does all add to the big picture so I'll try not to bore ya'll with every new screw I put in ...So here's a few details:
I got the custom stainless cockpit drains polished and installed:








I used a Marine East 1/2" drains for the aft gutter (the forward gutter drains into the cockpit):








also installed a Perko LED nav light ...love the low profile :








More to come....... :


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Sorry Tide ... Yes it will be under ...It will turn sharper to the port than starboard... so I'll try to keep all obstacles on my right side....


----------



## Brad2048

What brand nav. light is that? I like the looks..


----------



## ziggysrq

> also installed a Perko LED nav light ...love the low profile :


----------



## CurtisWright

I am extreemly humbled by this build and dont even have have the right to critique the garbage can that you have been throwing the worn out sand paper in.  
However,  I wanted to point out that you might have to wear a cup to prevent injury from the cup holder.


----------



## devrep

looks like that aft gutter drain rim is going to prevent all the water from draining out of the gutter.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I'll have check that cup height   Thanks CW
Yeah Dev, it 's the best I could find, It's a shy 1/16" lip...Skull Island was using a stainless one... Gonna have to do some more research...
I drilled the holes for the cockpit drains and realized I ordered the wrong thread length so i had to recess them, below is the dry fit before glass...








I'll post finished drain pics later...More To Come...


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Had to make this sanding pad to flush up the inside surface...
I put 80 grit on it and "leveled " out the landing...








Here they are installed:
















More To Come...


----------



## southedisto

So glad to see more progress. Been following from day one... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Fly... Got a little more done tonight ...
Dry fit the bait well and cooler liner and marked out the cut line:








Here she is after trimming and rough fitting the gutter:
















Gel coated and skinned out the lids:








More To Come....


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Hey Ya'll ...Heads up...I started a Instagram account and I'll be Posting there as well and maybe a little more frequently If your interested you can follw me ... @Nativecustoms


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Hey Ya'll ...Heads up...I started a Instagram account and I'll be Posting there as well and maybe a little more frequently If your interested you can follw me ... @Nativecustoms


----------



## el9surf

Why do you have the poling tower so far forward? Seems like the motor would get in the way when poling, especially when trying to turn or spin the boat. Also reduced rear deck space. Maybe just a personal preference but I like to plant the pole close to vertical when initally starting my push, able to get better contact with the bottom to reduce the foot from slipping on the bottom.


----------



## el9surf

Forgot to add, it looks amazing!


----------



## Godzuki86

Followed on Instagram, I'm @watchutalkinboutwillisss


----------



## Shicks007

Looking great, following you on Instagram @shicks007


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Ya'll for following ...
el9surf: The hull was designed to float shallowest at 70 %aft center of gravity ...With motor and stuff and people (who vary in weight) I considered it best to keep the weight forward a little...no doubt this skiff has some growing pains to go threw and like all micro's it has limits and abilities unique to it's design...I really appreciate your continued input (as well as many others )over this build   ...
More to Come...


----------



## el9surf

How long have you been doing wood work as well as glass work? I have wanted to do a project boat from the ground up for years, but it seems way out of my league. This is really impressive. Also where is this being built. Just wondering if it is near me, would love to check it out.


----------



## jdpber1

the master question is.... will she be wet for the spring bite...


----------



## jdpber1

bump from page 3 we need updates


----------



## makin moves

X2


----------



## [email protected]

I have to ask, How well do you know Mr. Chittum? I think he might of snuck in your garage and stole your coffin box and grab bar.   You know this would have been harder to do if you spent more time in your garage working on her!!!


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Ya'll are killing me... ;D between Hal and a few other builders here ....I've been swamped ....no time for the "Recluse" a.k.a.the Skinny... 
But I've got a new motor and I'm wrapping her up in the next two weeks ... Pictures to come....


----------



## jdpber1

more boat porn NOW





thanks


----------



## SilentHunter

been over two weeks whats up chuck?


----------



## Godzuki86

there has been updated pics on Instagram !! Shalla is holding out on everyone!!


----------



## herrin

> there has been updated pics on Instagram !! Shalla is holding out on everyone!!


yep. its seen the water for a few weeks now, pretty little thing. his instagram is nativecustoms i think


----------



## devrep

Looks like he is talking about a production run?


----------



## swampfox

He needs to fill us in on this! Not cool Shalla


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Hey Ya'll ...sorry I've been MIA but I have sooooo much to fill in on the details that I'll need a couple nights to describe and post the completion on the build....That will come .....
But for the short  run..............
IT RUNS AWESOME!!!!!!








Poles and tracks Great ...have a few buggs to work out  with the forward / Port poling platform leg... need a few more degrees of clearance for tighter starboard turns at low speed....beyond that.....awesome   
More to come.....


----------



## BayStYat

Ok I'm in. How much?


----------



## anytide

> Ok I'm in. How much?


you cant put a price on love......


----------



## CurtisWright

Sweet.


----------



## devrep

Must plane out at a pretty low speed, he's wearing a cowboy hat.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Yeah Dev it goes straight to plane and runs WOT with two adults just under 25 MPH ... The hat fits like a glove ;D...
More to come...


----------



## swampfox

Right On
[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## devrep

remind me what motor so I don't have to go back thru the thread.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

9.9 merc.... ran it for about 30 - 40 miles and only burned 2 gal. 
Okay a 150+lb tarpon towed us for at least 5 of those miles...those pictures will come ....after the build pics... :
Wish there was still a 15 hp two smoke that weighed the same as that 9.9....that could be bought new ...in the US and legal....yee haw... ;D thanks EPA.... :-[
More to come...


----------



## pt448

> 9.9 merc.... ran it for about 30 - 40 miles and only burned 2 gal.
> Okay a 150+lb tarpon towed us for at least 5 of those miles...those pictures will come ....after the build pics... :
> Wish there was still a 15 hp two smoke that weighed the same as that 9.9....that could be bought new ...in the US and legal....yee haw... ;D thanks EPA.... :-[
> More to come...


Merc 9.9hp weighs 108 lbs., Suzuki 20hp weighs 97 lbs.
In the instersts of science and to ensure thorough R&D it should probably be looked into ;D
I'm willing to lend you mine if you wanna come try it out in the marsh.


----------



## devrep

I hear ya. I just picked up a very light 16 ft skiff yesterday (no liner model) with a good running but 14 year old 25 merc. I would love to have a new motor with the same or more power but no more (or not much more) weight. Government regulation sucks. 



> 9.9 merc.... ran it for about 30 - 40 miles and only burned 2 gal.
> Okay a 150+lb tarpon towed us for at least 5 of those miles...those pictures will come ....after the build pics... :
> Wish there was still a 15 hp two smoke that weighed the same as that 9.9....that could be bought new ...in the US and legal....yee haw... ;D thanks EPA.... :-[
> More to come...


----------



## jdpber1

> 9.9 merc.... ran it for about 30 - 40 miles and only burned 2 gal.
> Okay a 150+lb tarpon towed us for at least 5 of those miles...those pictures will come ....after the build pics... :
> Wish there was still a 15 hp two smoke that weighed the same as that 9.9....that could be bought new ...in the US and legal....yee haw... ;D thanks EPA.... :-[
> More to come...
> 
> 
> 
> Merc 9.9hp weighs 108 lbs., Suzuki 20hp weighs 97 lbs.
> In the instersts of science and to ensure thorough R&D it should probably be looked into   ;D
> I'm willing to lend you mine if you wanna come try it out in the marsh.
Click to expand...


make this happen for the sake of science. along with documentary videos. :


----------



## jdpber1

still waiting on video and more pics,,,


----------



## tomahawk

I think he sold it. I bought a wrecked Gheenoe from a guy that said he was buying it.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

WOW !!!!
I'M back......I'd given up on ever getting back on here... I forgot I have this account under Yahoo and just checked it today... will post stuff and info soon .....have not sold it ............yet .....gotta' have one to slime before I part with it ...
Some bugs to work out with the front legs on the poling platform to get more turning at slow speeds...
More to come ...I promise ...Hope all are well !


----------



## jdpber1

Bryan_Lowery said:


> WOW !!!!
> I'M back......I'd given up on ever getting back on here... I forgot I have this account under Yahoo and just checked it today... will post stuff and info soon


Has the duration of time for your definition of "SOON" elapsed yet? so eager to see more.


----------



## Backwater

More pics please!


----------



## yobata

Have not seen this thread before, thanks for the past hour and a half of entertainment! Very cool build!


----------



## Carivera

The build is ridiculous. I don't know how I haven't seen it before. Well done sir, I certainly am envious of your patients, let alone skill set.


----------



## commtrd

Would love to see some more images of this fine boat please.


----------



## Action Johnson

Thanks for whoever dug this up! very awesome! Wish there was a conclusion! Got blue balls over here with this ending lol


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I'll fill y'all in on all the details ......but it will take a while for me to "hunt and peck"all the keys to embellish a grand tall tail that is worthy of the wait...


----------



## SilentHunter

Bryan_Lowery said:


> I'll fill y'all in on all the details ......but it will take a while for me to "hunt and peck"all the keys to embellish a grand tall tail that is worthy of the wait...


 after all this time that's what you give us?..... what the heck Bryan! 

Ps I picked up a new skiff


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I will begin the tall tail later tonight ...BTW Is the internal clock on the posts set to Baghdad Time?
I'll try not to be "chatty Cathy" but I'm going to expand this build thread ...I've got to download more pics to the bucket...


----------



## yobata

Bryan_Lowery said:


> I will begin the tall tail later tonight ...BTW Is the internal clock on the posts set to Baghdad Time?
> I'll try not to be "chatty Cathy" but I'm going to expand this build thread ...I've got to download more pics to the bucket...


You don't need the bucket anymore! Just use the orange "Upload a File" button at the bottom right of the reply box (next to the "Post Reply" button)


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Thanks Yobatabratha' I would still be loading pics if I could find them... Well to start with it polled like it was on a rail and yet was nimble as a top... (I know I'm a little bias 'cause "my baby ain't ugly"syndrome)... but it was better than I expected for the beam and length. It also handles like a surf board if you are solo ....you can actually carve it like a board ....so going fishing is as much fun as catching!!!!.... I'll post some pics tomorrow and more info ... the negatives that I found and am working out ....Sorry...Runnin' on 4 hours sleep and failing fast..................................more to come.....


----------



## dphil33843

Holy crap that was a hell of a read from start to finish, what an awesome build!!! Can't wait to see the FINAL outcome post and pictures.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

The Real time is about 12:15a.m....I just got in from the "Barn"....not enough time to go into detail before I fall asleep.....but after I lay out the obstacles and the fixes I will begin Phase 2. This will be a ultra light build based off the sample panels I've built and put under a press to calculate the deflection and P.S.I. at failure...(when the sample piece broke and at how much weight and bend) 
Got a lot going on in the barn so it may only come in bits and pieces for a few posts....or even all of them.....more to come...
thanks dphil, action Johnson, Carivera....


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

There were three problems that had to be addressed ... the forward port leg of the platform, cockpit depth and.......more to come on the third.... So I took the Recluse to Bausch Enterprises the other week to Dana and Todd to help me figure out a remedy... after a few minutes of measurements and sketching this is what they came up with and I like but will be "tweeking" it a little...








sorry it's a little fuzzy...
the second issue was.................
when I was with Matt Kotecki doing the CAD work we had a communication break down some where along the line ....I'm sure it was me "cause I was so jacked up about the skiff that I may not have been as clear as I would have liked but.....some how he only entered about 1/2 the estimated total weight.....
Now I got a problem..... notice the difference in the floor height in these two pics..... the first: the cockpit is deeper .......second:..shallower....by almost 2"....


















This is from page 24 ....
I'm building a 4" deeper version of the hull with the same shear for those who may want more freeboard.
And so it is clear .....yes I made"skin tight cradles" (molds) for everything...
Silent hunter....You will always be FreeDiver to me...Can't wait to see the new ride....
More to come...


----------



## makin moves

Breaker breaker you gotta copy? Come on back. We need a update!


----------

